# The Saddest Song Ever



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 16, 2009)

Ever had a song that for some reason, even if the song itself isn't, saddens you a lot? Ever had one of those songs that make you wanna cry or even succeeds? List your saddest song and why..this should be good.


----------



## tian (Jan 16, 2009)

For me it probably has to be Dream Theater's "Space Dye Vest." Something about that one riff after the piano intro part and the lyrics strikes a nerve with me.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 17, 2009)

Anything by Leonard Cohen.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 17, 2009)

For me, Lostprophets - Ode To Summer. Reminds me of my old friends from texas for some reason. Jesus I wish Lostprophets didn't sell out on their new album though. Makes me wanna slap them.. I hope their new album is actually the comeback they say it's going to be.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 17, 2009)

For me it is probably the song Hearts in chains by acoustic alchemy.The song doesent even have any words to it. It is just a really strong piece of music. Also the song 3 libras makes me kind of sad also, because it reminds me of this girl i was into.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 17, 2009)

ELP - Ces't la Vie (sorry for the captioned vid, not to many good vids of this song not put to a anime on youtube)


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 17, 2009)

Easily the most saddening riff ever...

EDIT: This one too:


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## garthfluff (Jan 17, 2009)

YouTube - Alice in Chains -Nutshell (Home made music video)

Alice In Chains will always have a large place in my heart.


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 17, 2009)

"Suicide note pt1" by Pantera: Ironically I don't associate emotion with this band but this hits the spot for me when I'm in one of those "sitting alone in a darkened room with a shotgun on my lap and a bottle of whisky in my hand" kind of moods (we all go through them now and then right? ) It gives me the same kind of feeling I get from Alice In Chains more emotional material which imo is a good thing.

"Slender" by Apollyon Sun: There's a part in this which makes me physically lock up everytime I hear it I'm not sure what the lyrics are about but it communicates a vibe of loss that's almost overpowering.

"A dying god coming into human flesh" by Celtic Frost: It begins in a very morose tone but builds up it's strength which perfectly fits its theme of death(grief) and rebirth(hope) .

"Nightporter" by Japan: It just nails the feeling of longing perfectly. 

An honorary mention goes to the entire second half of "Closer" by Joy Division as it's some of the saddest songs commited to tape.

I was reading an article in Bizarre magazine about sad songs and there is apparently a song that's so sad it's banned from UK airplay as when it's been played previously people have commited suicide and odd things have happened, I'm not sure what it's called but it's an old song as the bans been on for 50 years or so.


----------



## Necky379 (Jan 17, 2009)

"maybe in another lifetime, i can be the first the first one you meet"

NIN "hurt" is also pretty damn sad


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 17, 2009)

'Who Decides?' by Nevermore
'Are You Lonely?' by All About Eve
'Untouchable Face' by Ani DiFranco
'All That I Bleed' by Savatage
'Northern Sky' by Nick Drake
John Cale's version of 'Hallelujah'


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 17, 2009)

I've posted this before in other threads for other reasons, but this, hands down, is the most heart-wrenching song ever committed to my memory.


I heard it when I was about 16, and from then on it's been my one song for utter emotion.


----------



## TimSE (Jan 17, 2009)

Porcupine Tree - Heartattach in a layby

seriously ...


----------



## garthfluff (Jan 17, 2009)

Necky379 said:


> "maybe in another lifetime, i can be the first the first one you meet"
> 
> NIN "hurt" is also pretty damn sad




Every time I see NIN, Trent seems to out do him self with his renditions of that song. It's the only time I've ever seen people audience go from moshing to crying.


----------



## budda (Jan 17, 2009)

I dunno.

I'd probably have to go with a spill canvas song, although there's definitely parts of other songs that make me feel sad or very sympathetic with the vocalist and whoever wrote the lyrics.

I'd also have to add the intro to as well as "My Pet Monster" by the holly springs disaster - it doesnt sound like a sad song, but for me it kind of it. also the last track on their CD.


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 17, 2009)

Also, this -


----------



## Johann (Jan 17, 2009)

Cross my heart and hope to die, farewell or no one there, all by sentenced... Dead and no way back from norther are fucking sad too.


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 17, 2009)

sorry to stray off topic, but why are my youtube vid links showing up white and unclickable? 

EDIT: Fixed


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 17, 2009)

Porcupine Tree - Feel So low

3 power chords, but oh my god...


----------



## ilikes2shred (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd have to say "All play dead" by nevermore.


----------



## Harmonicdoom (Jan 17, 2009)

"Swimming Upstream" by Ra. I first heard it when my ex and I broke up, and it perfectly described everything I felt at the time.


----------



## Nats (Jan 17, 2009)

converge - farewell note to this city

the music, the lyrics, the way it's sang all sound so sad


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 17, 2009)

For me it's The Last Song by Theory Of A Deadman.

It's a song written in the perspective of someone who committed suicide. The idea is that he misses a lot of the things he never thought he would, good and bad because it's all a part of life. When alive it felt as if the world wasn't for him, now dead it feels like the world was really all their is and all joy to be had was there and he took it all away and it feels like there's no one "watching" over him or any of those things one assumes will happen when you die.

It unnerves me mainly because I'm a person that hates change, especially when I find things I enjoy, because there isn't much. When things change I no longer have those things and even though I'm still alive sometimes I know how the guy in the song feels.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 17, 2009)

Either John Cale - Hallelujah or The Goo Goo Dolls - Iris

Just holds a lot of memories and shit listening to those.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 17, 2009)

Necky379 said:


> NIN "hurt" is also pretty damn sad




Johnny made it like 10000x sadder:


----------



## Necky379 (Jan 17, 2009)

i agree but i like trent's version of the lyrics better


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 17, 2009)

Necky379 said:


> i agree but i like trent's version of the lyrics better



Isn't the only difference Cash says 'crown of thorns' instead of 'crown of shit'?



lefty robb said:


> Johnny made it like 10000x sadder:



Agreed.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 17, 2009)

garthfluff said:


> YouTube - Alice in Chains -Nutshell (Home made music video)
> 
> Alice In Chains will always have a large place in my heart.



Word. And then there's "Down in a Hole". Damn Alice in Chains was so fucking awesome


----------



## Necky379 (Jan 17, 2009)

as far as i know thats the only difference but that lyric makes the difference to me. the first time i heard the nin version i was expecting him to say "crown of thorns" and i was taken of guard when he said "shit" instead. i don't know...saying "i wear this crown of thorns" just seems cliche to me. man...overanalyzing the hell out of this one hehe


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Jan 17, 2009)

Bobo said:


> Word. And then there's "Down in a Hole". Damn Alice in Chains was so fucking awesome




Yep, it's AIC's "Down in a Hole" for me.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 17, 2009)

I dont know what it is, but every tim i hear that song i end up unable to do anything, im that sad. Great song (i love Feeder ) but eyah...


Theres also a CD with some of the music from "Cirque Du Soleil" that my dad had, every song on that cd got to me...


----------



## Makelele (Jan 17, 2009)

That one's kind of sad.


And this one too:


----------



## Piledriver (Jan 17, 2009)

Opeth-Coil,In my time of need.
Warrel Dane-Brother
Pantera-Hollow
Dark Tranquility-My Negation,Inside the particle storm.


----------



## Aaron (Jan 17, 2009)

Fear Factory - Timelessness


----------



## Bobo (Jan 17, 2009)

Aaron said:


> Fear Factory - Timelessness



That was a great end to the Obsolete album imo.


----------



## liamh (Jan 18, 2009)

Opeth-face of melinda


----------



## abyss258 (Jan 18, 2009)

There's a lot of stuff by Porcupine Tree that's pretty sad, but my vote will go towards Opeth's "Isolation Years".


----------



## Pauly (Jan 18, 2009)

Kevin Gilbert - Song for a Dead Friend

William Shatner - What Have You Done? (no rly!)


----------



## Shaman (Jan 18, 2009)

Steven Wilson is the master of melancholy in a rock context, but in my opinion Albinoni really nailed it with Adagio!


It gives me the shivers EVERY single time I listen to it.


----------



## abyss258 (Jan 18, 2009)

Shaman said:


> Steven Wilson is the master of melancholy in a rock context, but in my opinion Albinoni really nailed it with Adagio!
> 
> 
> It gives me the shivers EVERY single time I listen to it.




That's really beautiful. The pictures are awesome, as well.


----------



## Labrie (Jan 18, 2009)

Opeth - Hope Leaves is probably one of my favourites for "sad" songs
Slipknot - Snuff, really hit home with me when I first heard it


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 18, 2009)

Actually, that's just reminded me, Slipknot - Vermillion pt2 is beautiful.


----------



## MrJack (Jan 18, 2009)

An instrumental, but it says so much. Mattias IA Eklundh - Father.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 18, 2009)

A lot of Buckethead stuff-

Padmasana
Electric Tears
The Way to Heaven

This song makes me sad too. It doesn't sound sad, but it was my ex-girlfriends favourite song and whenever I hear it, I think of her.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 18, 2009)

and this one


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 18, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Actually, that's just reminded me, Slipknot - Vermillion pt2 is beautiful.



It is a really beautiful song. Sort of scary as well in a way.


----------



## teelguitars (Jan 18, 2009)

Call me crazy but "America Must Be Destroyed" by GWAR really hurts me.


----------



## mlp187 (Jan 18, 2009)

Rush - Nobody's Hero. Holy fuck shit that's a GRET song. I love all of the melody and the drums punctuating groove makes it hit even harder. Gotta love NP. IMO one of the most underrated songs ever. 

Table for Glasses, 23, Lucky Denver Mint - Jimmy Eat World. They are one of my favorite bands of all time, and they really know how to tug at my heart strings. My vagina just grew to 5 feet. 

Down in a Hole by AIC is also a heavy hitter. Holy shit that's a great song. 
all these posts are making me feel sad. Time to look at boobies...


----------



## oompa (Jan 18, 2009)

i could never get really sad if the music or lyrics are too cheesy. i need someone in a similar mindset to say things in words i would've to make it really hit the spot for me.

strange as it might be for those of you who know me as mainly a tech-death guy, this song gives me a lump in the throat if im in the right mood.


----------



## Giamatti (Jan 18, 2009)

The Winner Takes It All - ABBA



But really, probably The Dead Flag Blues by Godspeed You! Black Emperor. The quote throughout the song made me feel ill when I first heard it, proper felt down after a first listen. Also, like the guy said in one of the first posts, anything by Leonard Cohen.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 18, 2009)

Reading this thread really gives you a good idea as to how diverse the members of this forum are.


----------



## lobee (Jan 19, 2009)

Miles Davis


Minutemen - Cohesion


Gary Jules - Mad World


Flogging Molly - Whistles of the Wind, Far Away Boys, etc.
(I have a place deep in my heart for Irish music; The Pogues and The Tossers also get a mention for the odd sad track)

Daniel Johnston


----------



## winterlover (Jan 19, 2009)

you must listen
XASTHUR - prison of mirrors. depressive black metal



Burzum - Lost Wisdom

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvlSTL4FOzg

Wandering in Eternal Nightmare - Svartthron

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX9pjwdcDcg


----------



## EliNoPants (Jan 19, 2009)

AIC - Rain When I Die
NIN - And All That Could Have Been
REM - Everybody Hurts
and seriously, how has no one mentioned Comfortably Numb yet?


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 19, 2009)

Brad Paisley - Whiskey lullaby


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 19, 2009)

excuse the shit video, but it's the only one i could find that youtube hadn't muted for copyright infringement!


----------



## Piledriver (Jan 19, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> It is a really beautiful song. Sort of scary as well in a way.



as well as Snuff. Corey Taylor has the talent to sing beautifully in this kind of a style.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 19, 2009)

This is sooo killing any good mood!


----------



## errnestoo (Jan 19, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> ELP - Ces't la Vie (sorry for the captioned vid, not to many good vids of this song not put to a anime on youtube)



DING DING DING!

We have a winner!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 19, 2009)

Two pages and no mention of Type O Negative? For shame! Most of October Rust and World Coming Down is fairly depressing.

A lot of Finger Eleven's second album (The Greyest of Blue Skies) was pretty sullen, which is funny considering how upbeat their music has gotten since then.

I found Glassjaw's first album to be pretty saddening, but that may have just been me.

Nothingface had some downers, but I can't think of anything specific right now.

Porcupine Tree has songs like A Smart Kid, Heartattack in a Layby, Arriving Somewhere But Not Here, etc.

Smashing Pumpkins had a lot of downers, like In the Arms of Sleep, To Forgive, By Starlight, and Try, Try, Try.

NIN had songs like Hurt, The Day the Whole World Went Away, The Great Below, And All That Could Have Been, and of course a lot more.


----------



## sami (Jan 19, 2009)

Led Zeppelin - Thank You

I was 9 when a dog of mine passed away and this song reminds me of him. Damn tear jerker's....


----------



## petereanima (Jan 19, 2009)

+1 on Zeps "thank you" and Type O. especcially Type O's "Wolf Moon" does taht sad thing for me! here it is:





also:



CROWBAR - planets collide



ACID BATH - bleed me an ocean



SKYNYRD - simple man



how could i forget:


----------



## hairychris (Jan 19, 2009)

Pretty much anything by Portishead.

I do like the feel of some of the early NIN stuff. Cash's version of Hurt is fantastically depressing.

A mention to Metallica's One, as long as accompanied by the original full length video.

The allegedly banned/etc song is this one: Gloomy Sunday - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 19, 2009)

Samuel Barber- Adagio for Strings

Most heartwrenching piece ever written:


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 19, 2009)

Iced Earth - I Died For You


----------



## winterlover (Jan 19, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Reading this thread really gives you a good idea as to how diverse the members of this forum are.



heh, and then there are my posts


----------



## sami (Jan 19, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Pretty much anything by Portishead.



Depending on the song. Gotta listen to the lyrics. Good stuff though I haven't gotten into their 3rd album.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Pretty much all Antimatter.


----------



## amonb (Jan 20, 2009)

garthfluff said:


> YouTube - Alice in Chains -Nutshell (Home made music video)
> 
> Alice In Chains will always have a large place in my heart.





Also either the quiet version of "Break Her Down" and "Low Low Low" both by Moist, I find hard to listen to just cause of the memories they bring back, and they are pretty slow, depressing songs.

Anything Michael Kamen has his stinking fist in generally makes me pretty depressed. 

Lamb's "gorecki"

And this...


----------



## shredzilla509 (Jan 20, 2009)

my bad.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 20, 2009)

shredzilla509 said:


> I think that one song Eric Clapton wrote for his kid that died. I forgot what it was called, was'nt it "Free fallin' " or something? ha, I am going to hell.



Oh god


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 20, 2009)

shredzilla509 said:


> I think that one song Eric Clapton wrote for his kid that died. I forgot what it was called, was'nt it "Free fallin' " or something? ha, I am going to hell.



RUN CHILD! THE NEG REPS ARE COMING! SAVE YOURSELF!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 20, 2009)

shredzilla509 said:


> I think that one song Eric Clapton wrote for his kid that died. I forgot what it was called, was'nt it "Free fallin' " or something? ha, I am going to hell.



Dude... Most uncool.


----------



## auxioluck (Jan 20, 2009)

garthfluff said:


> YouTube - Alice in Chains -Nutshell (Home made music video)
> 
> Alice In Chains will always have a large place in my heart.





It's tough listening to AiC sometimes because of Layne's passing. 

Even when he was alive though, a lot of their songs were still really sad. But they got me through a really tough period of my life, and for that I will always love them.


----------



## DSilence (Jan 20, 2009)

cKy - Sara's Mask


----------



## theglue_aka_me (Feb 2, 2009)

Is it me, or did someone start a "saddest song" thread without mentioning NIN - Something I Can Never Have?


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 2, 2009)

theglue_aka_me said:


> Is it me, or did someone start a "saddest song" thread without mentioning NIN - Something I Can Never Have?




oooh, yeah, you're right, that IS a depressing song...i haven't listened to NIN in a while, i'm gonna have to go back and do some of that


----------



## Panterica (Feb 2, 2009)

winterlover said:


> you must listen
> XASTHUR - prison of mirrors. depressive black metal
> 
> 
> ...




johnny you beautiful bastard!!!!
burzum, xasthur, n svartthron? dude i love you even more now

listen to the intro to the first vid!!! (xasthur)

holy shit! atmospheric, dark, moody, depressing, UGH!!!


----------



## cddragon (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/6IDYwZUK1jY
one of the saddest songs I know

http://www.youtube.com/v/E1mI4DkyUBw

This song was my favourite song of DT for a long time - it reminded me of my girlfriend when we've broken up...

Also, +1 for Who Decides by Nevermore

http://www.youtube.com/v/za9pwfxiV6M


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2009)

For some reason, Angel's Son always gets me. Especially when watching the video, they show Lynn's mom in a couple shots and I always start tearing up.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't think anyone has mentioned Queen yet, which is surprising. Especially "Who Wants To Live Forever" or the entire "Innuendo" album. Especially since Freddie knew he was dying when that album was being recorded.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Feb 2, 2009)

YouTube - Joy Division - In A Lonely Place (New Order)

/thread


----------



## SomethingWild (Feb 2, 2009)

Porcupine has many sad, but still very beautiful songs for example:



Also Ulvers cover of solitude


----------



## aeronaut (Feb 2, 2009)

-santa monica and say goodbye by theory of a deadman
-widow by mars volta
-digital sea by thrice


----------



## sixty (Feb 2, 2009)

The nostalgia brings back sedimentalities better left burried


----------



## Xaios (Feb 2, 2009)

*Alter Bridge - In Loving Memory*

I grew up on Creed, so naturally I enjoy Alter Bridge, especially with Mark Tremonti actually playing lead. This song is about Mark Tremonti's his mother dying of cancer, and it's obviously written from the heart, and sung beautifully by Myles Kennedy, who has a wonderfully soulful voice



_________________________________________________

*Blind Guardian - Thorn*

I know this song is written as a part of an album based on J.R.R Tolkien's Silmarillions, but it still resonates with me, as it carries a message of perseverance and pride, even in the prospect of total hopelessness.



_________________________________________________

*Green Carnation - 9-29-045*

I don't even know what this song is even supposed to be about, but it has a certain quality to it that just makes it extraordinarely saddening, and it only becomes more gripping as it goes along, which is quite an accomplishment for a 15 minute song.

Couldn't find a youtube vid.

_________________________________________________

*Kamelot - Memento Mori*

How could an epic sweeping and dark power metal tune based around a Faustian story not be sad? And of course, sad isn't the only emotion this song contains, including everything from quiet contemplation to sorrowful pining to righteous anger, all the way to all out rage. Khan has such a smooth, soulful voice, he delivers the goods for sure.



_________________________________________________

*Machine Head - Descend The Shades Of Night*

A really well composed song featuring what is probably my favorite Machine Head solo. Even though the solos from The Blackening are quite a bit more complex, this one just fits absolutely perfectly.

_________________________________________________

*Pain of Salvation - Undertow*

This is probably the ultimate suicidal poetry type song. Daniel Gildenlow takes a lyrical gimmick and makes something darkly beautiful with it.



_________________________________________________

*Pain of Salvation - Oblivion Ocean*

Yet another PoS song. This one is a lament of a soldier who has lost a son and cries to God. Great stuff here.


----------



## omgmjgg (Feb 3, 2009)

the lyrics in this song are great, simple riff but moving imo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjGBHm-Mnso

lyrics to the song
http://www.lyricsmania.com/lyrics/s...yrics_88184/january_and_on_lyrics_866145.html


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 3, 2009)

A beautiful mellow Bjork song in Icelandic. I don't even know what shes singing but her voice and the music together are incredibly moving to me.
(song starts at 30 seconds in)





Also just about any Sigur Ros tune. This one builds up to a great crescendo.
Again I don't know the lyrics. It's just sheer emotional power via the music.


----------



## antiochband (Feb 3, 2009)

NIN- Hurt


----------



## stuh84 (Feb 3, 2009)

NewArmyGuitar said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned Queen yet, which is surprising. Especially "Who Wants To Live Forever" or the entire "Innuendo" album. Especially since Freddie knew he was dying when that album was being recorded.



Dude, I came into this thread with the express intention of posting Queen, glad I aint the only one.

The one that always gets me is "These Are The Days Of Our Lives" by Queen. It is the last video Freddie did, they filmed it in black and white to make Freddie look better. He looks bad enough in the video compared to how he was, but I've seen some colour footage, and he looked absolutely dreadful. 

Listening to the song, it almost sounds like Freddie's life is flashing before him, and looking back on his life to confirm or deny whether he achieved everything he wanted out of his life.

Finally, the last line, the way he says "I still love you", many people, including myself, take that as Freddie's last goodbye to everyone, especially the fans, as he knew it wasn't long before he would be gone. THAT is what I find sad about it, the chapter on an era of Queen was closed on that line.




No other song comes even a fraction close to how sad I feel listening to, and thinking about that song always makes me feel a little down.

In terms of anything else that has an effect on me, "Songbird" as covered by Eva Cassidy makes me sad when I'm single, but over the moon when I'm in a relationship. The lyrics make it pretty obvious as to why, pretty much the soppiest love song lyrics while still being well crafted, and you can feel the emotion Eva sang them with. If I hear it when I'm single, I actually get really lonely (hence why I haven't listened to it in about 3 months).


However, one thing thats probably different with me and most people in this thread, is that without anything connected to it (as my examples mention), I find no song sad. I appreciate the emotion coming through in the song, but if someone manages to convey that emotion, no matter what it is, I am actually filled with joy at the fact that the song has moved me enough to care about what is being put across. Only when the song has other symbolism specific to myself, do I ever feel sad when listening to a song.


----------



## Panterica (Feb 3, 2009)

sixty said:


> The nostalgia brings back sedimentalities better left burried




      

i follow the theme laid down by winter







 \m/



Orion from Behemoth's side project called Vesania, bad to the bone, tell me this isn't the behemoth voicings?


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 3, 2009)

What? No Colin Hay? Are we all mental!? Myself included, because I forgot to mention him in my previous posts ...



I think this song is particularly bad if you're love sick or fucked up about womens. But there we have it, a song I've shed many a tear over.

EDIT: Also, this -


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Feb 3, 2009)

vermillion pt 2 always gets me for some reason


----------



## raifo (Feb 3, 2009)

tian said:


> For me it probably has to be Dream Theater's "Space Dye Vest." Something about that one riff after the piano intro part and the lyrics strikes a nerve with me.



+1! i was gunna put that


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 4, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> Stuff about Queen



Wow I didn't know that man. I didn't think this was done that close to his death. That's incredibly touching  I'll never listen to this song in the same way again now


----------



## stuh84 (Feb 4, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Wow I didn't know that man. I didn't think this was done that close to his death. That's incredibly touching  I'll never listen to this song in the same way again now



Aye, I'm a big Queen fanatic, have been since I was about 8 or 9, and basically, if there is a documentary, or an article or a DVD or anything about them, I tend to buy it/watch it/read it as I just love the whole history of Queen. It's when you find out things like that, that songs take on a whole other meaning, and it's horrible to think about the circumstances, but theres still a little joy in knowing that he was so committed to the music that even on death's door he couldn't give it up.

If you read up on the last couple of albums, Innuendo and Made In Heaven (which came out posthumously), Freddie himself said at the time something along the lines of "I haven't got long left, so use me as much as you can and lets get as much music out as possible while we have the chance", hence why some of the performances on the last couple of albums have some of the most passionate and heartfelt feel to the way he sang, The Show Must Go On especially.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Feb 4, 2009)

Muse - Hyper chondriac music

That song makes me want to cry. Just think it's so sad for some reason...


----------



## JouniK86 (Feb 5, 2009)

Andy McKee : "For My Father"


This was two years ago when I first heard this song and I bet it's got more of a personal value for me (emotionaly story follows). I had a few months earlier broke up with my fiancée who I had shared my life with for the past three years. Without getting to the dirty details of the breakup, I'm just telling that after we split, I "kinda" treated her really bad afterwards. She wanted to get back together for a long time, tagged along and always sending e-mails while I constantly tried to avoid her. It lasted for almost half a year. Then it suddenly stopped and I was finally able to move on and live my own life. Only to realize that the three years I "hung out with her" were really great, no matter how our story ended in the first place.  It was this particular song that got me to understand how I missed her being in my life and all things she brought with her. When I listened to this track, I literally started to cry because the feeling of realization along with such a beautiful melody (as well as chord progression ^^) combined with such a destructive beatdown of my own stupidity made me feel shit for being such an idiot and never talking things through. After a brief while, we got back together and we're still going, YAY!

Shawn Lane : "Epilogue for Lisa"


This one is a perfect example of how much can you say by playing so little. I heard he wrote this one for his sister who died in a car accident back in the 80s. Even though there's no personal attachment to this particular song, I can hear, sense and feel every single detail of the feeling he captured in this piece musicwise and particularly on *this* performance. The playing is straight from the heart. So touching it always wets my eyes - as it wet his eyes in the beginning as well, wiping his tears in the end of the song.

Pink Floyd : "High Hopes"


It was back in 2005 when our class (with the only real life friends I've ever got) from the music college graduated and left to pursue their lives, hopes and dreams. On the graduation party, the final day we all were together, a bunch of my friends played this song and dedicated this song to our class, but especially me with this line "Never forget where we came from, even though we might change along the years, we will never forget the impact these people have had in us". Hard to describe, but the lines of the song express the feeling very precisely:

"Looking beyond the embers of bridges glowing behind us
To a glimpse of how green it was on the other side
Steps taken forwards but sleepwalking back again
Dragged by the force of some inner tide

At a higher altitude with flag unfurled
We reached the dizzy heights of that dreamed of world"






Damn. Sorry for being so emotional today!


----------



## Xaios (Feb 5, 2009)

Those are all excellent songs. I love Andy Mckee's playing in general, but "For My Father" is my favorite of his, because it just reminds me of my relationship between me and my dad, who is the person I love most in this world. My dad only likely has a few years left in him (I'm 22 and he's 60.), and this song just reminds me to cherish every moment I have with him.

I also have a soft spot for High Hopes, I also think the lyrics are brilliant.


----------



## Panterica (Feb 5, 2009)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> vermillion pt 2 always gets me for some reason



the slipknot song?


----------



## spsb (Feb 5, 2009)

Bruce Dickinson - All The Young Dudes(David Bowie)


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2009)

For some reason, "Chill" by Apartment 26 gets me. 

It was an unreleased song.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Feb 6, 2009)

Very interesting thread!

I'd go for Sigur R&#243;s' "&#193;ra B&#225;tur" from their latest album, as well as "Untitled #1", from their album "( )" (followed shortly by anything on that album).

Also, "Friend of the Night", by Mogwai; and the opening track from "The Fountain" soundtrack.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 6, 2009)

Inner SIlence - Anathema

Off their alternative 4 album, loads of songs on there that really capture sadness, but that one in particular is fragile and just describes a lot of things lyrically and musically


----------



## code_red (Feb 6, 2009)

Me and a Gun- Tori Amos
Right Where it Belongs- NIN
The Show Must Go On- Queen


----------



## PlagueX1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Riff is so doomy and sad. I hate it yet love it.


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Ill (Jul 13, 2009)

Giamatti said:


> The Winner Takes It All - ABBA
> 
> 
> 
> But really, probably The Dead Flag Blues by Godspeed You! Black Emperor. The quote throughout the song made me feel ill when I first heard it, proper felt down after a first listen. Also, like the guy said in one of the first posts, anything by Leonard Cohen.



_"The car is on fire and theres no driver at the wheel/and the sewers are all muddied with a thousand lonely suicides/and a dark wind blows..."_

Yeah, that song perfectly embodies the end of civilization; its like some kind of awful, dooming hypertension.

Secretly one of the greatest bands of our age.

But I would have to say "Frysta" by Sigur Ros is more depressing.


----------



## Joose (Jul 13, 2009)

"A Different Kind of Pain" by Cold.

If you just got out of a relationship, and you by no means wanted it to end, don't listen to that song. I thought one of my old friends was gonna kill himself because of that song.

However, I do enjoy the song. Very calming.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 13, 2009)

Anything by My Dying Bride, who rule. Celtic Frost and Draconian are pretty sad too. As for rock stuff, pretty much anything off the first two VAST albums.


----------



## MFB (Jul 13, 2009)

Jason Becker's "Altitudes" still strikes a pretty big chord with me, and "Breath of Gloria" by Suspyre is pretty saddening. Can't think of many others that weren't already mentioned earlier.


----------



## Axel (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice to see Samuel Barber and Pain of Salvation mentioned.
Here are some of the ones I like:







I'm a sucker for sad songs.


----------



## mcmurray (Jul 13, 2009)

This would have to be a serious contender;

http://bucketheadland.com/01_The_Landing_Beacon.mp3


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 13, 2009)

Porcupine Tree - Feel So Low (this is my "breakup" song)



Opeth - Isolation Years (this one is incredibly bleak sounding)



Emiliana Torrini - Gollum's Song (so beautiful, but incredibly sorrowful)


----------



## rectifryer (Jul 13, 2009)

Moonlight Sonata by Beethoven
-1 by Mudvayne
Hollow Life by Korn
Kill You by Korn and a whole bunch of other korn songs.
Timeless as aforementioned is an awesong


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm really surprised noone has mentioned this guy. His voice is the king of melancholy. I find his music to be the most deeply moving thing I've come across in the last 5 years. Video was done by a fan of his and the audio is live but you'd never know. The album is absolutely stunning. Completely disarms me and chills me to the bone every time


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 13, 2009)

I've *never* cared for Thom Yorke. I suppose that we all have our different views of melancholy, but I always find his voice (on "The Eraser," that is (his early Radiohead work was pretty good)) to be droning, whiny and largely tuneless. To each, their own.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jul 13, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I've *never* cared for Thom Yorke. I suppose that we all have our different views of melancholy, but I always find his voice (on "The Eraser," that is (his early Radiohead work was pretty good)) to be droning, whiny and largely tuneless. To each, their own.



Wow. Yeah man we all have different tastes thats for damn sure. And yet Porcupine Tree moves us both.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 13, 2009)

sol niger 333 said:


> Wow. Yeah man we all have different tastes thats for damn sure



IMO, he *really* excelled on songs like "High and Dry," "Street Spirit (Fade Out)" and "Fake Plastic Trees." Anything after those songs tends to annoy me, but I can still enjoy those immensely.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jul 13, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Opeth - Isolation Years (this one is incredibly bleak sounding)




Definitely the one that did it for me back when it came out.

But this one mainly


Or this


OH... And this one


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jul 13, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> IMO, he *really* excelled on songs like "High and Dry," "Street Spirit (Fade Out)" and "Fake Plastic Trees." Anything after those songs tends to annoy me, but I can still enjoy those immensely.



I agree with you on Fade Out especially. Tastes are different I guess. Kid A and Eraser are my two favourite things whereas most radiohead fans didn't like Kid A at all


----------



## MLI (Jul 13, 2009)

How about saddest piece?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 13, 2009)

Sia - Breathe Me



Regina Spektor - Samson (slower version)



Linkin Park - What I've Done



Oceansize - Savant



Oceansize - Music For A Nurse



Ludovico Einaudi - Monday 



Ludovico Einaudi - Exit



Sigur Ros - Njosnavelin



Radiohead - All I Need


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 13, 2009)

The Long and Winding Road by the Beatles makes me want to commit suicide when I hear it. I love these guys work but this song is really fucking depressing.



sol niger 333 said:


> I agree with you on Fade Out especially. Tastes are different I guess. Kid A and Eraser are my two favourite things whereas most radiohead fans didn't like Kid A at all



My fave Radiohead song is actually Idioteque. It´s pure fucking genius!


----------



## B36arin (Jul 13, 2009)

Nevermore - Tomorrow Turned Into Yesterday used to be one of those songs, but I got over it some time ago


----------



## Pseudonymity (Jul 13, 2009)

'Don't Mourn' of the band Pantheist is pretty damn depressing, but then again, it _is _Funeral Doom.


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 13, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> The Long and Winding Road by the Beatles makes me want to commit suicide when I hear it. I love these guys work but this song is really fucking depressing.



I actually dig it cause it's one of the few McCartney songs where you get a real emotion from him which for me makes it stand out as most of his songs are just silly nursery rhyme type lyrics wrapped around good melodies and aren't really about anything.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 13, 2009)

Alice in Chains- Nutshell
Staind- Excess Baggage
And a few from the Deftones are very moody and somber, and seem kinda sad to me, like "Digital Bath", "Minerva", and "Anniversary of an Uninteresting Event"


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 13, 2009)

I forgot about this song. I find it to be incredibly sad. 



And this one.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## liamh (Jul 13, 2009)

Pain of salvation - Vocari Dei is the saddest song I've ever heard by far, when the classical guitar comes in, it gets me every time:

Opeth-face of melinda

Devin townsend-the greys


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 13, 2009)

4 me "a warm place" by NIN


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 13, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> Alice in Chains- Nutshell
> Staind- Excess Baggage
> And a few from the Deftones are very moody and somber, and seem kinda sad to me, like "Digital Bath", "Minerva", and "Anniversary of an Uninteresting Event"


 
Besides these, i also wanna add "Hurt" to my list.. 
the NIN or the Johnny Cash version, both are depressing


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 13, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> I actually dig it cause it's one of the few McCartney songs where you get a real emotion from him which for me makes it stand out as most of his songs are just silly nursery rhyme type lyrics wrapped around good melodies and aren't really about anything.



I do agree. I think it´s a beautiful song with a lot of soul. It´s just so powerful that it makes me sad, but it´s truly one of McCartney´s most beautiful pieces, for sure!


----------



## synrgy (Jul 13, 2009)

daveycrockett said:


> 4 me "a warm place" by NIN



mmm.. I always found that one soothing. "The Great Beyond" fucks me up, though. (In a good way -- I love it, but still really sad.)

Not so much in a personal sense, but in a broad sense, I think Billie Holliday's "Gloomy Sunday" (her version of the Hungarian Suicide Song) both musically and lyrically is one of the saddest songs ever written/performed.

On a more personal tip, for some stupid reason that I can't really justify, Radiohead's "Fake Plastic Trees" usually chokes me up a little. It's not the lyrics at all, really. I think it's just a nostalgic thing, reminding me of what was happening in my life when I used to listen to that album, but because of the sad tone of the music the memories it conjures tend to be the sad ones.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 13, 2009)

For me,it's The Day You Died by Arch Enemy,cause my dad passed away on 11th March.I've been listening to it whenever I misses him.


----------



## Valserp (Jul 13, 2009)

Evergrey - Closure


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 13, 2009)

"For My Fallen Angel" by My Dying Bride... I dunno if its the saddest song I ever heard, but god damnit that shit is depressing.


----------



## evans86 (Jul 13, 2009)

Anathema - One Last Goodbye


----------



## leipzig175 (Jul 13, 2009)

Xasthur-Trauma Will Always Linger
Johnny Cash-Hurt


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 13, 2009)

evans86 said:


> Anathema - One Last Goodbye


 
One of my favorites


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 13, 2009)

Anathema - Are You There?


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jul 13, 2009)

I know it is largely the context of this song that makes it so upsetting (at the end of the movie) 

But it is still bloody brillaint and truly moving...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 13, 2009)

Uncle Remus said:


> I know it is largely the context of this song that makes it so upsetting (at the end of the movie)
> 
> But it is still bloody brillaint and truly moving...




yeah I considered posting that, moving stuff.


----------



## willybman (Jul 13, 2009)

Gently(original) By Slipknot off MFKR album 

YouTube - "Gently" - Slipknot (Original Version)


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 13, 2009)

A friend and I wrote one. Its kinda sad sounding. It was recorded the day we went to the viewing of our 16 year old friend. It was a while ago, so the playing isnt great. I'd like to re-record it sometime.

Pitcher and Whitey on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Its less of a mourning song, and more of a celebration of life thing.


----------



## Bungle (Jul 13, 2009)

Logh - Yellow Lights Mean Slow Down


----------



## mcmurray (Jul 13, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Linkin Park - What I've Done



Get that fucking Linkin Park out of here!


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jul 13, 2009)

In Loving Memory - Alter Bridge


----------



## meisterjager (Jul 14, 2009)

Sounds weird, but a few In Flames tracks hit me pretty hard, mainly System and Come Clarity, because they were the first songs I heard after I went through the most catastrophic breakup of my life. The pre-chorus in System still pretty much ruins me to this day, and I'm talking about a breakup coming up to around 3 years ago.

Due to the same girl, I can't listen to a single track off of The Best of R.E.M. without getting a lump in my throat, 'At My Most Beautiful' being the worst/best of them all. 

It sucks just thinking about this shit...


----------



## MFB (Jul 14, 2009)

As much as I love the album, despite it being totally non-metal, I'm in the same boat as Jim with Paramore's "RIOT!" album. Fucking so much shit went down to that album and fucked me up pretty good that it's a pain to listen to at times. Same girl fucked with my head during Coheed & Cambria's "Good Apollo, I'm Burning Star IV" or more like just the "Welcome Home" track that it hurts to listen to that.



Edit : How could I forget, most of the shit off The Decemberist's "Crane Wife 3" is pretty sad, mainly Yankee Bayonet but "Come To The Island/The Landlord's Daughter" is a bit saddening


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 14, 2009)

meisterjager said:


> Sounds weird, but a few In Flames tracks hit me pretty hard, mainly System and Come Clarity, because they were the first songs I heard after I went through the most catastrophic breakup of my life. The pre-chorus in System still pretty much ruins me to this day, and I'm talking about a breakup coming up to around 3 years ago.
> 
> Due to the same girl, I can't listen to a single track off of The Best of R.E.M. without getting a lump in my throat, 'At My Most Beautiful' being the worst/best of them all.
> 
> It sucks just thinking about this shit...


 
How about "Evil In a Closet"? Definitely gets me. Even some of their heavy stuff gets the emotion rolling in me


----------



## meisterjager (Jul 14, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> How about "Evil In a Closet"? Definitely gets me. Even some of their heavy stuff gets the emotion rolling in me


 
It's more like those songs are sad by association, rather than just the power of the lyrical content of the song, eventhough they both definitely portray my thoughts at that time (it was a tough breakup for both of us, she was pretty much confused and I'd told her to do what she thought was best, so that's why 'follow your instinct' in System slaughters me everytime. She went to Uni and just wanted a fresh start). Regardless, Evil In a Closet does nothing for me, but it's still a really good song.

I had another ex once assume that I would have trouble listening to Divine Heresy, as she split up with me outside a DH gig. Shame for that bitch that she was the most ridiculous, needy, prima donna partner I'd ever had, and as a result of her doing that, I could actually enjoy the gig rather than looking after her dumb ass  

EDIT: Actually, a highly regarded friend of mine on this forum had his first run in with said prima donna a few months back. I saw him afterwards and he couldn't believe she was such an arsehole, which slayed me


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 14, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> How about "Evil In a Closet"? Definitely gets me. Even some of their heavy stuff gets the emotion rolling in me



Evil in a Closet is from a time I was in sort of a relationship that wasn´t meant to be. I dumped the girl and felt like the worst human being that ever lived. We were friends and dated like two times but I wasn´t into it, and I said harsh things and acted in an immature way which I regret to this day. And I remember listening to it and being said because the melody is sad and I felt like a real evil person. In Flames is, indeed, very emotional...


----------



## shadowlife (Jul 14, 2009)

"Drop" by the Red House Painters


----------



## ire_works (Jul 14, 2009)

I remember the day i bought this cd and was listening to it for the first time while driving at my delivery driver job. Literally, I had to pull over halfway through the song because my brain counldn't comprehend what the hell i was listening to. It gets me every time:




"I only wish you weren't my friend. Then I could hurt you in the end."


nuff said.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 14, 2009)

160 replies and no Roy Orbison? :O



Unchained Melody also!


----------



## ddtonfire (Jul 14, 2009)

The Adagio of Anton Bruckner's 7th and 9th symphonies
The final movement of Gustav Mahler's 3rd symphony
"To Every Captive Soul," from the Hannibal Soundtrack by Hans Zimmer
"Disappear" by Dream Theater
"Until We Say Goodbye" by Joe Satriani


----------



## 308sc (Jul 14, 2009)

*Jason Beckers "Higher"*

Korn- Alone I Break ---somewhat sad


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jul 15, 2009)

synrgy said:


> mmm.. I always found that one soothing. "The Great Beyond" fucks me up, though. (In a good way -- I love it, but still really sad.)
> 
> Not so much in a personal sense, but in a broad sense, I think Billie Holliday's "Gloomy Sunday" (her version of the Hungarian Suicide Song) both musically and lyrically is one of the saddest songs ever written/performed.
> 
> On a more personal tip, for some stupid reason that I can't really justify, Radiohead's "Fake Plastic Trees" usually chokes me up a little. It's not the lyrics at all, really. I think it's just a nostalgic thing, reminding me of what was happening in my life when I used to listen to that album, but because of the sad tone of the music the memories it conjures tend to be the sad ones.



The great beyond a warm place and hurt are just incredibly deeply moving pieces of music. So grateful for such beauty


----------



## brainchild (Jul 15, 2009)

Radiohead "Climbing Up The Walls"


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 15, 2009)

Joe Satriani: Saying Goodbye. Didn't realise what a tearjerker that was. 

Jeff Beck: Why God Why? Same as above.


----------



## alex103188 (Jul 16, 2009)

"Embedding disabled by request" 


Glosili by Sigur Ros.

The music video of it sure helps, but the buildup gets me everytime!


----------



## Crometeef (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry if it's been posted, didn't get to read all the pages hehe


----------



## TaronKeim (Jul 17, 2009)

_I Miss New Wave_ by *Matthew Good Band*


_TJK*


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 17, 2009)

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here

I don't think that it gets much more emotional than this.



PS - Have that video background as a poster in my bedroom.


----------



## FacelessUnknown (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice lists guys.

I suggest listen to, if not yet heard

9 crimes, I remember- damien rice
How to dissapear completely- radiohead
The burden is mine... alone- Green carnation
Desperate times- Killswitch engage
Televators- The mars volta
Forgive me, sleeping sickness and waiting...- city and colour. (I LOVE CITY AND COLOUR lol)

There are tons but those are the most recent sad songs i have been listening to.


----------



## Grievous (Jul 17, 2009)

Something about sad songs...im a sucker for 'em! Had to pitch in with this:



put to the footage from Baraka (great film btw) its a real tearjerker.

porcupine tree, anathema, some pink floyd already mentioned, theres also
some awesome sad songs on the blackfield record:



plus Magdalena by APC and Wings for Marie by Tool both get me.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jul 17, 2009)

For me the original recording of "what a wonderful life" by Louie Armstrong makes me REAL sad. also Elliott Smiths "Between the bars" and I think maybe the saddest for me is and oldie, but Stevie wonders "Never dreamed you leave in Summer" something about that song just fills me with sorrow


----------



## Vegetta (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## GigantoRobotico (Jul 17, 2009)

10,000 Days by Tool

Once I learnt what it was about anyway.

It's really, really sad and makes me cry.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 17, 2009)

Ben Harper has a lot of songs that are pretty melancholy, but these 3 in particular kinda make me sad. I still like them though

"Walk Away"


"Another Lonely Day"


"Drugs Don't Work"


----------



## Brewtal_Damage (Jul 17, 2009)

Evergrey - Closure
Blackmore's Night - Wish You Were Here
The Cure - To Wish Impossible Things


----------



## defchime (Jul 18, 2009)

something from Dredgs cd catching without arms, omerta or saw you drown by katatonia, deeper or anything by my dying bride, zzxyz rd (or w/e) by stone sour....all music makes me feel something in one way or another, but sad songs just have this power that can really change you.

I could make a list of 400 or 500 sad songs


----------



## The Beard (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd have to go with "About Today" by The National because it sucks how much I can relate to the lyrics. 




(and this one's obvious and probably been said already, but..)
"Symphony No. 3 "Sorrowful Songs" - Lento e Largo" composed by Henryk Gorecki
I fell asleep to this once and woke up to the part where the vocals start (somewhere around a minute and 22 seconds into the song) and I was like "oh my god, did I die?". It seriously scared the everloving shit out of me.


----------



## Andii (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## METAL_ZONE (Jul 20, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
> 
> I don't think that it gets much more emotional than this.
> 
> ...




That song gets me real bad now. Pink Floyd has ben my favorite band for years (got me into rock) but I never really thought about the lyrics. I have one memory of a family vacation when I was like 13 and just me and my dad were walking around and I was thinking about us and that song. That memory always stuck out when I heard that song. It just made me think of my dad. He died last September so now it means alot to me.

One day "Floods" by Pantera honestly made me cry. And "Peaches en Regalia" almost did, not because its sad, but because it's such an amazing song.


----------



## Cyco Nino (Jul 20, 2009)

Alice In Chains - Nutshell ... I don't know why but it gives me a lot of emotions.


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 20, 2009)

Xasthur - walker of the dissonant worlds just sounds realy dark its just chilling =)


queen innuendo cause it was the song that was being played on my moms funeral cant listen to it without crying


----------



## willyman101 (Jul 20, 2009)

I've said this many times before, They Move on Never Ending Tracks Of Light by This Will Destroy You always gets me. Especially at that point in the album because it's all so emotional and that song is really the peak. 
They're an amazing post rock band, I implore everyone to check them out.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2009)

Can I add a few more?

Porcupine Tree: 'Lazarus'
The Cure: 'There Is No If'
Warrell Dane: 'Your Chosen Misery'
The Cult: 'Black Angel'
Danzig: 'Sistinas'
Joni Mitchell: 'Amelia'
Tori Amos' version of 'I Don't Like Mondays'
Celtic Frost: 'Obscured'


----------



## MikeH (Jul 20, 2009)

Anthony Green/Saosin - 'Dear Child (I've Been Dying To Reach You)'


----------



## ire_works (Jul 21, 2009)

Brings grown men to their knees


----------



## Bungle (Jul 21, 2009)

METAL_ZONE said:


> One day "Floods" by Pantera honestly made me cry.


I've gotta say the outro to Floods can get me quite upset, especially when I think Dimebag is no longer with us and how we'll never hear any more of his music until our clock has run out.

Edit: willyman101, This Will Destroy You are awesome. My mate introduced me to them, he pointed out one of there songs is in the trailer for the remake of The Taking Of Pelham 123. I posted a song by Logh a few pages back, if you like TWDY, you'll like Logh. Shit, you probably already have their albums.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVVUIvR8KB0

Edit of the edit: Clip didn't embed. See my avatar for my thoughts on this.


----------



## cyril v (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 21, 2009)

I might get shot down in flames for this one, but I find Lady Gaga's "Paparazzi" to be really sad. I have no idea what it is about it, but there's definitely something there. 

I can't believe that I'm about to post this...


----------



## liamh (Jul 21, 2009)

It is sad..
It's fucking pathetic..

Seriously mate, sort it out.
That song is fucking awful


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 21, 2009)

I have no idea what is wrong with me of late. 

EDIT: Testament should've done more of these. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kmwPnDmxSY


----------



## liamh (Jul 21, 2009)

Until now I thought that song was about Lady Gaga's hermaphrodite grandfather.

Papa, Papa Roxy

Here's a real tearjerker, you gotta listen to it for a while until it gets to its saddest though.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvZvpjArsJU
2:31 is fucking incredible.


----------



## Sorey (Jul 23, 2009)

For me: Iced Earth - I Died For You.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 23, 2009)

I seem to have a soft spot for Breaking Benjamin's "Evil Angel" Beautiful song, and great guitar tone to boot


----------



## MB40 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nevermore- Forever
Dream theater-Vacant


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 23, 2009)

Avril Lavigne - sk8tr B0i
Ashley Simpson - Pieces of Me
Lady Gaga - just about anything she does is magic becuase its all the same song
Jazon Mraz - Remedy
Kelly Osbourne - Shut UP! 

these singers really touch my soul. They make me wither and cause me to cry in deep heaving sobs. Im glad they are hear to be the sound track to mediocrity and to remind me that the sound of shit plonking in the toilet is more musical than Ashley Simpson and Jazon Mraz combined.



willyman101 said:


> I've said this many times before, They Move on Never Ending Tracks Of Light by This Will Destroy You always gets me. Especially at that point in the album because it's all so emotional and that song is really the peak.
> They're an amazing post rock band, I implore everyone to check them out.




definately a good band. Tell me you've listened to Mono. goooood lordy. thats some moving shit.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 10, 2009)

On a more serious note:


----------



## Crometeef (Oct 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## pink freud (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Oct 4, 2009)

Richie Kotzen - Remember

Damn, he's a great guitarist and singer!


----------



## Harry (Oct 4, 2009)

Jeff Buckley - You and I
Jeff Buckley - Dream Brother

Both of these just make me weep like a baby with their intense emotional power.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 4, 2009)

Porcupine Tree - Heartattack in a Lay-By is the saddest thing i´ve heard in a looong time. the song itself is very sad-sounding, but then you listen to the lyrics, and suddenly it´s the saddest thing ever. 

it´s basically about a guy driving home to his girlfriend/wife/lover at night to make up after some kind of argument. then he pulls off into a lay-by because he´s not feeling too good. just the hopefullness of the guy in the song, and how he doesn´t realize he´s not going to make it. it´s putting a lump in my throat just thinking about it.

okay, so SERIOUSLY. find the In Absentia album, put that song on, and listen to it. you have to.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 4, 2009)

MF is right on the money.  It's a tremendously haunting song, and those harmonies are godly.


----------



## darbdavys (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Seebu (Oct 4, 2009)

A song called "Faces" from an UK doom metal band Warning.



It's the most soulcrushing song I've heard. 
Seriously, even if you don't generally like doom metal, listen to this.


----------



## Bren (Oct 4, 2009)

for me its "kids" by MGMT. they used this for our graduation video... so its really nostalgic
makes me sad to remember all the good times!


----------



## PnKnG (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## pink freud (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## MLI (Oct 4, 2009)

The Beatles: Eleanor Rigby

The Dillinger Escape Plan: Unretrofied

If we can extend that to pieces and not just songs, Alexander Scriabin: Etude Op.8 No.12


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 4, 2009)

PnKnG said:


>




This, and...





Those two songs really take back some sad memories on me


----------



## Crometeef (Oct 4, 2009)

this song always hits me


----------



## revclay (Oct 4, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> Johnny made it like 10000x sadder:



A big +1 on this one. I have a really, really hard time listening to either version of Hurt. A close friend of mine got me into NIN several years back. So, when NIN was coming to town last year, we were going to buy tickets to the show and go together. Unfortunately, he passed away the day before they went on sale. Every time I hear Hurt, I think about my buddy and it never fails to make me cry.

The other song that makes me sad is Let Down by Radiohead.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bon Iver's Blood Bank - When I got the news that we put our dog down this was playing and now every time I hear it I tear up.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm bumping this thread with Nightwish's "While Your Lips Are Still Red." I'm going through relationship turmoil right now, and this is the soundtrack to it. It's gut wrenching.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Oct 26, 2009)

Dunno if its been said;
Any version of "Hallelujeh", especially the one by Imogen Heap.
"Running up that Hill" by Placebo
"Follow you into the Dark" by Death Cab for Cutie
"Anniversary Of An Uninteresting Event" by Deftones
"Simple Man" by Lynyrd Skynyrd 

Theres probably more.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 26, 2009)

I love this thread


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 26, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I love this thread


 
It's probably one of the best threads in the entire forum. 

Another that really hits the taps - "Cry to Heaven" by Meat Loaf.


----------



## Valserp (Oct 26, 2009)

Am I gay?



I've been introduced to this song 3 years ago. It has been officially deleted from my playlist since. Someone was on my PC recently and loaded it back in. Damn the sonomabitch!


----------



## Crometeef (Nov 1, 2009)

imo these 2 give me a sad eerie feeling.


----------



## MFB (Nov 1, 2009)

Tom Waits hits pretty hard for me lately, not sure why, it's not even necessarily in bad way just kind of the "Hey turns out you CAN still feel things"



This too :


----------



## Janiator (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't know how to embed the video like you guys do, but whatever.
EDIT: seemed to solve itself


----------



## Scythe001 (Nov 2, 2009)

The Gathering - Shrink
Kamelot - Abandoned
Alice in Chains - Nutshell
Epica - Solitary Ground
Evanescence - Hello
TOC - Bite the Bullet


----------



## havocvulture10 (Nov 2, 2009)

Dirge for November by Opeth is a pretty sad song in my opinion, its also amazing, and fuckin evil, so..... LISTEN TO IT!! i dont know how to embed vids, so look it up now!


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Mar 8, 2010)

FFX - Suteki Da Ne
It's awesome if you've played the game too xD



Avenged Sevenfold - I Won't See You Tonight Part 1 & 2

Part 1 is about suicide from the point of view of the one committing it. The second part is from the perspective of a friend. 

Part 2 isn't really sad, it's just an awesome song 

Part 1:


Part 2:


----------



## ry_z (Mar 8, 2010)

Sad and beautiful. One of the greatest album closers I've heard, as well:


And it's not 'sad' in the usual sense, but one of the most powerful and terrifying pieces of music I've ever heard:


----------



## windu (Mar 8, 2010)

Death Cab Cutie - I Will Follow You Into the Dark Video

enough said, if you can watch either of these videos and not become sad or emotional or even shed a tear, your souless!!!


----------



## Origin (Mar 8, 2010)

'Once' by Karma. It's the song that Lil Wayne stole from because he's a douche. But find the original.

It's the only song that's ever pushed me to the brink.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## davidian29 (Mar 8, 2010)

a few off the top of my head..

Machine Head - Descend the shades of night 
Machine Head - The burning red (so many memories with this one)
Thrice - For Miles (just beautiful. hear it)
Thrice - Night Diving (instrumental)
Funeral for a friend - Juneau acoustic
Muse - Ruled by secrecy


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 8, 2010)

This one's even sadder if you've seen the episode of Angel it's taken from...


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## scottro202 (Mar 8, 2010)

If nobody's said it, Tears In Heaven-Eric Clapton. ESPECIALLY if you know the story behind it. Basically, his 5-year old son fell out of a window (I think it was), and got killed


----------



## SD83 (Mar 9, 2010)

I can't believe no one mentioned Green Fields of France yet. Preferably the Dropkick Murphys version. Makes me want to cry every time I hear it... but damn I love that song.


----------



## HeartCollector (Mar 9, 2010)

PlagueX1 said:


> Riff is so doomy and sad. I hate it yet love it.




Dude. That whole album is so fucked up.

Fuck.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 9, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Reading this thread really gives you a good idea as to how diverse the members of this forum are.



Agreed.


----------



## sentinel (Mar 9, 2010)

For me it has been and is the following:
Take Away My Pain by Dream Theater
A Trace of Blood by Pain of Salvation


----------



## nicholas7 (Mar 9, 2010)

How about some blues.
Life without you - SRV

The solo is what gets me.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 9, 2010)

Just saw this thread as Hurt by Johnny Cash came on my ipod, I fcuking love NIN and remember thinking what the fcuk Cash doing one the best most painful songs Trent ever wrote, but his version is incredible.... Beautiful and sad.... "what have I become, my sweetest friend... everyone I know goes away in the end...."


----------



## Jogeta (Mar 9, 2010)

*Watch Over You*

Leaves are on the ground
Fall has come
Blue skies turning grey
Like my love

I tried to carry you
And make you whole
But it was never enough
I must go

Who is gonna save you
When I'm gone?
And who'll watch over you
When I'm gone?

You say you care for me
But hide it well
How can you love someone
And not yourself?

And when I'm gone
Who will break your fall?
Who will you blame?

I can't go on
And let you lose it all
It's more than I can take
Who'll ease your pain?
Ease your pain

Who is gonna save you when I'm gone?
Who'll watch over you?
Who will give you strength when you're not strong.
Who'll watch over you when I've gone away?

Snow is on the ground
Winters come
*You long to hear my voice
But I'm long gone *


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 9, 2010)

ry_z said:


> And it's not 'sad' in the usual sense, but one of the most powerful and terrifying pieces of music I've ever heard:




Truthiness. Shit sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## thedonutman (Mar 9, 2010)

The original is less sad but this cover is really rather sad, especially when that car drives past.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## helly (Mar 9, 2010)

This song has never once failed to make me weep like a fucking baby. It's so unbelievably sad, and I don't even believe in romantic love. Listen to it all the way through and pay attention to the lyrics.



And this is the saddest instrumental I've ever heard. No lyrics to give it that theme, but it just strikes me as about the most sincere piece of musical expression ever written, and the emotion it so sincerely seems to express is melancholy.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Mar 9, 2010)

helly said:


> This song has never once failed to make me weep like a fucking baby. It's so unbelievably sad, and I don't even believe in romantic love. Listen to it all the way through and pay attention to the lyrics.




God damn. That made me break down completely.


----------



## Krullnar (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## k508 (Mar 9, 2010)

I think the saddest song would have to be Gloomy Sunday written in 1933. It's about the singer mourning the death of a lover and contemplating suicide.

Radio networks even banned the song because apparently there were a number of suicides that were linked with the song. Kind of creepy.



There's a version out there with vocals which is even creepier but I was unable to find it.


----------



## Hollowman (Mar 9, 2010)

The saddest song for me would be ELP "Lucky Man" because of what I associate it with, I wrote a Blog on Myspace when I had Myspace called "Texas has Failed" it was about Riley Sawyer a 5 y/o girl who was beaten to death by her Mother and Step Father for not saying "yes sir" and then they dumped her body in Galviston Bay and the fact Texas wasn't going to give them the Death Penalty. anyway when I wrote that blog that was what I was listening to.


----------



## blister7321 (Mar 9, 2010)

the ataris "saddest song"

and songs like ode to summer

watch over you, broken wings, and in loving memory by alter bridge(i like them surprisingly to some)


----------



## Zamm Bell (Mar 9, 2010)

I think the saddest song ever is Yesterday by the Beatles, however how knows.


----------



## helly (Mar 9, 2010)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> God damn. That made me break down completely.



Heh, yeah. Rough, isn't it?


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Mar 9, 2010)

helly said:


> Heh, yeah. Rough, isn't it?



Definitely, I can't stop listening to it either.


----------



## Deathstate (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 10, 2010)

This is my favorite thread on here so far! Here goes a few of my favs. Basically alot of doom/goth metal. I associate love and sadness alot so sorry if some of these aren't sad to some.


There are quite a few of there older songs that get me. The lyrics and chorus.


Tons of anethema. Especially alternative 4.

Lots of Before the Dawn but they are kinda upbeat.




So much emotion in the chorus.




This whole cd is sooo sad.


Both of their cds are pretty depressing and sad.




Lots of their stuff is borderline love/sadness.










This song is about his mom dying before he ever really knew her and what is would be like to pretend.


Worst part is when he says - I find it kind of funny, i find it kinda sad, the dreams in which im dying are the best i've ever had!





Holy shit. I think I'll stop now lol. Sorry. I only made it to the M's too hahaha!


----------



## Crometeef (Mar 10, 2010)

sorry if these are re-posts. i think these songs about do it for me.

i can relate to this song alot

pretty self-explanatory suicide song.

this one helps me relax in sad times. flow the waterways of letting go !


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 10, 2010)

Porcupine Tree (nice seeing some respect for them in this thread)- Dark Matter. Steve Wilson has this incredible talent for never over-playing the emotional content of his music. I don't know where his inspiration comes from, but seeing a lot of psychedelia in the music, I tend to relate the sadder stuff with an LSD hangover- which is probably one of the blackest mental states I've ever experienced and I wonder if SW ever felt the same. 


NIN- And All That Could Have Been. A B-Side, a bit off the beaten path. Sure, The Downward Spiral is a dark and sad album, but I find that Trent's stuff became more compelling and relate-able when he quit the junk and tried to become a normal person. 


MDB- Black God. The violin and the piano seal it for me. The female vocals are pitchy and the lyrics not the best, but it comes together beautifully.


Poisonblack- The State. Such a campy album... and I have no idea when/why I bought it (oh, it had one of the guys from The Sentenced). Listening to the album- pretty much as I feel obligated to before I put it away to never listen to again- right in the midst of a very painful breakup and this song killed me. It's always hard to be in pain and to be reassured that it's worth it.


Devy- Tiny Tears. It's amazing how some artists act like they're above and set apart from human society and they aren't accountable to others. Leave it to Devin Townsend to have the honesty to just turn it on its head and plainly be like, "I could get away with having the persona of an out-there guy, but look- I fucked up and I'm accountable for that." It's bold and moving and pretty much something you'll never see another artist in a million years fess up to. **Excuse the slide show with the video


----------



## Giamatti (Mar 10, 2010)

Actual Suicide Music.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Mar 10, 2010)

Porcupine Tree - Heartattack In A Layby.

one of them.

i love porcupine tree, and steve.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 10, 2010)

Also:

Nine Inch Nails - The Great Below (on par with Hurt)
Nobuo Uematsu - Aerith's Theme


----------



## Sullen (Mar 24, 2010)

Virgin Black - Velvet Tongues
Shape Of Despair - Quiet These Paintings Are
Mourning Beloveth - Narcissistic Funeral
Anathema - One Last Goodbye
Autumn Tears - Pretty much everything XD


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 24, 2010)

Giamatti said:


> Actual Suicide Music.


 
Yeah, that was pretty bad.


----------



## Jay Jay (Mar 24, 2010)

Sad songs... hmm...

The Bled - "My Assassin" leading into "Antarctica"

City and Colour - It used to be "What Makes a Man...", "Day Old Hate", "Comin' Home", and "Casey's Song", but more recently the song "Sometimes (I Wish)" has hit me really hard because a little while ago my girlfriend and I went through a really rough patch.

But now everything is going better than it ever has =)

Drewsif Stalin - "Mirage" 
Even though I heard the song a million times in his basement while he was recording it (yes, I'm bragging about the fact that I was his friend before he was famous for music on here, haha), the song has made me cry a few times. I don't know what it is, it just moves me.

Ohh Jesus, literally everything by Emery, haha


If nothing else listen to this song.


----------



## swayman (Mar 29, 2010)

Wendy Matthews - The day you went away

Adagio for strings


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 29, 2010)

I find that songs written on piano really strike a nerve with me.

And then there's this.

YouTube - KATATONIA - DEADHOUSE


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 29, 2010)

Saw a Katatonia song earlier on this page and I had to go nuts.



Creepy vid too.


----------



## Variant (Mar 30, 2010)

caughtinamosh said:


> EDIT: Testament should've done more of these.




Ummm... they did. 'Return To Serenity' and 'Trail Of Tears' we equally as moving. All three were done, rather well, I might add, as all acoustic tracks on the 'Live At The Filmore' CD. Also, Chuck Billy did the vocals and lyrics for the Testaballad-similar 'Touching The Earth' on the first James Murphy album. Super-moving piece that one is. 




There's a lot of good ones here (NIN/Cash - 'Hurt', Porcupine Tree - 'Arriving Somewhere, Not Here', Tears For Fears/Gary Jules - 'Mad World, Devin Townsend - 'The Death Of Music', Pink Floyd - 'High Hopes', the above Testament tracks) but this one tops it for me, not just the idea of dreaming a vivid dream, then waking up *fucking blind*, but the flow and feel are just the best:







Hmmm... what else? How about Robbi Robb and Doug Pinnick waxing oh-so soulfully about Winnie and Nelson Mandela strength though the dark years of his imprisonment? As inspiring as it is sad:




Or maybe some Warrior Soul. When not being as pissed off as fuck, Clarke was a master of gritty, honest stuff that echoed real sadness:





How can we forget this one:





And while I find 'Space Dye Vest' wonderfully depressing, Moore's other works shine even more:


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 30, 2010)

I think the most depressing songs i've heard in this thread were Hurt & the Immortal Technique track. 

I'll add a few that get me. Mostly folk stuff. Something so basic and primal about it, i guess.
Kate Rusby - I Am Stretched on Your Grave

I was originally introduced to it by Abney Park's rendition, which is great, but this one is even more stripped down and basic. 

Kate Rusby - The Unquiet Grave


I really need to pick up some of her albums. 

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - Where the Wild Roses Grow



Here's some more inline with what you guys would expect from me:

Skyclad - One Piece Puzzle


Iced Earth - Question of Heaven

The last half of the song is amazing.


----------



## sentagoda (Mar 30, 2010)

Everlast - Whats it like
Cash - Hurt of course
A gift of thistle - James Horner
Planet Caravan - Pantera edition
Soulbleed - Damageplan
If you could read my mind - Cash
Sweet Leaf - Green carnation
Alone without you - The nightwatchman
Fuori Dal Mondo - Ludovico Einoudi
Tears in heaven - Clapton
In this river - BLS

Thats all I think of at the moment


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 30, 2010)

this thread needs more sigur ròs.



the first time i saw this video, i cried. just listening to the song gives me that feeling. it's so fucking melancholic and sad in the most incredible way. it really fits the whole post-apocalyptic theme of the video. the ending fucking kills me.

i saw them live at Roskilde festival a few years ago, and it just hits you in such an amazing way. it sounds and feels so huge, and it's like it's shaking your soul loose in some parts. sounds huge! too bad they're on "hiatus" though, they were one of the most amazing live bands ever.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 30, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> this thread needs more sigur ròs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I watched that vid after being up for nearly an entire night. I zoned out and instantly became depressed at the end. Damn.

This is the only thing that sums that up.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 30, 2010)

We all need more cKy. From my second all time favorite record.









The ultimate in sad. You don't have a soul if you hear that clean part and don't wish Cliff was still alive.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 30, 2010)

I am totally prepared to have you all rip the ever loving sh1t out of me for this but gotta say The Streets - Dry your eyes mate is a proper sad song... came out at about the same time a long term GF left me and just peels me open every time, specially this bit...

"'Cause I can't imagine my life without you and me 
There's things I can't imagine doin', things I can't imagine seein' 
It weren't supposed to be easy, surely 
Please, please, I beg you please!"
She brings her hands up towards where my hands rested 
She wraps her fingers round mine with the softness she's blessed with 
She peels away my fingers, looks at me and then gestures 
By pushin' my hand away to my chest, from hers...."



also gotta say The Cure Lullaby..... beautifully sad song....


----------



## guitar4tw (Mar 30, 2010)

*This*


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 30, 2010)

obviously having one of them heart broken days!! haha!! but If can't make you love me... very sad, know Bonnie Raitt did it but George Micheal's version is my personal favourite.... sorry!!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 30, 2010)

apologies for a double post but worth it for the guitar solo!!
Shotgun Messiah.. Living without you.... 



Wtf ever happened to Harry Cody? fcuking amazing guitarist! one my favourite ever solo's this!


----------



## kmanick (Mar 30, 2010)

Shaman said:


> Steven Wilson is the master of melancholy in a rock context, but in my opinion Albinoni really nailed it with Adagio!
> 
> 
> It gives me the shivers EVERY single time I listen to it.




just beautiful


----------



## kmanick (Mar 30, 2010)

k508 said:


> I think the saddest song would have to be Gloomy Sunday written in 1933. It's about the singer mourning the death of a lover and contemplating suicide.
> 
> Radio networks even banned the song because apparently there were a number of suicides that were linked with the song. Kind of creepy.
> 
> ...




here's the version with vocals by Sarah Brightman (I have this CD at home (I'm kind of an opera fan))


----------



## angryman (Mar 30, 2010)

I think for me....The cry of mankind by My Dying Bride is a hard one to beat or pretty much any of the songs from Paradise Lost's Shades of God Album..!


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 30, 2010)

NIN - Something I Can Never Have
Type O Negative - ton of their songs
Dead Can Dance (or Lisa Gerrard's solo work) - tons of their songs


Rev.


----------



## oompa (Mar 30, 2010)

im gonna add "A Perfect Circle - Blue" to this here fine mix of sad songs.

then some strange songs trigger my sad sometimes. Strapping Young Lad's Almost Again is one good example, its got more of a desperate/angry cryout style to it. i dont think many will agree tho lol


----------



## DJENTxCORE901 (Apr 14, 2010)

suicidal thoughts- biggy


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 14, 2010)

Four Tet - Unspoken


----------



## Malacoda (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## minusthemonkey (Apr 14, 2010)

kmanick said:


> here's the version with vocals by Sarah Brightman (I have this CD at home (I'm kind of an opera fan))




Gotta +1 that. Or +4, or something. I have more versions of that song on my iTunes than is likely healthy. Just love the melody.

Speaking of melody, it's an instrumental but it's a damn sad instrumental:

Death, "Voice of the Soul"


----------



## Enselmis (Apr 14, 2010)

This song makes me tear up, every time.




Sleep by Eric Whitacre is also very profound, although not quite as sad.

At about 4:04~ just makes me shiver.


----------



## sevenstringj (Apr 15, 2010)

"Strawberry Woman" from Gershwin's Porgy and Bess, recorded by the Houston Grand Opera. ONLY that particular rendition. I don't know why it brought me to tears, it's just a woman passing out strawberries.  OK, I do know why it brought me to tears, but I don't wanna ruin it for anyone. Remember though, it's gotta be that particular recording. Gershwin gave the singers some freedom, and so they all do different things with the song. This particular rendition is heart-wrenching.

It does help to listen to at least some of the opera that comes before it, so you can get into it. I'm sure you'll recognize "Summertime."


----------



## pineappleman (Apr 15, 2010)

THIS. This song has reduced me to tears... Words cannot describe how sad and beautiful this song is...



Also,


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## mrhankey87 (Apr 20, 2010)

Death - Voice Of The Soul.


----------



## clintsal (Apr 21, 2010)

3 Libras - A Perfect Circle, played at the funeral of my best friend from high school after he committed suicide... "eyes of a fallen angel, eyes of a tragedy... you don't, you don't, you don't... see me" I sing the shit out of that song when it comes on, and have NEVER been able to make it through that part without tears. 

Untitled 1 and Untitled 4 from the () album by Sigur Ros. No idea what the lyrics are about, but it doesn't matter when the melody is so beautifully melancholy. 

Women Who Love Men Who Love Drugs - Oceansize. The riff after the intro buildup is what I imagine hearing when I die.


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Apr 21, 2010)

This is one of my favorite songs, ever. It is so sad to me, yet it is uplifting at times. Anyone else get uplifting/sad from it?


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Apr 21, 2010)

Im a huge fan of old Smashing Pumpkins stuff, and Machina was my favorite album ever till AAL hit. This song is about how people try to hold on to each other, but we all will eventually part one way or another. not an original theme, but if the video doesnt get to you you have no heart


----------



## gangaman (Apr 21, 2010)

adagio for strings thomas albinoni is the saddest song ever


----------



## the red rocket (Apr 21, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> I was reading an article in Bizarre magazine about sad songs and there is apparently a song that's so sad it's banned from UK airplay as when it's been played previously people have commited suicide and odd things have happened, I'm not sure what it's called but it's an old song as the bans been on for 50 years or so.



its gloomy sunday


----------



## Mexi (Apr 22, 2010)

el testamento d'amelia or recuerdos de l'alhambra by francisco tarrega



t o k u g a w a said:


> This is one of my favorite songs, ever. It is so sad to me, yet it is uplifting at times. Anyone else get uplifting/sad from it?




this too. theres alot of really good ambient out there that just makes me want to cry


----------



## Edika (Apr 22, 2010)

I am sure there are sadder songs but for now these songs really get to me:

Pain of Salvation - Ashes
Pain of Salvation - Undertow
Pink Floyd - High Hopes
Hypocrisy - Paled Empty Sphere
Anathema - A Fine Day to Exit
Tuxedomoon- The Ghost Sonata

For some reason the POS songs and especially Undertow really messes me up. Also the solo in High Hopes is just perfect!! Very emotional!


----------



## DanielKRego (Apr 23, 2010)

This came to mind immediately. This is from their most recent album, Night Is The New Day.

You need to read the lyrics along with the song to really feel the effect. The song is supposedly about the vocalist losing his brother. The song is a sort of duet, with the vocalist playing himself, and guest vocalist Krister Linder playing the deceased brother.


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 23, 2010)

glassmoon0fo said:


> Im a huge fan of old Smashing Pumpkins stuff, and Machina was my favorite album ever till AAL hit. This song is about how people try to hold on to each other, but we all will eventually part one way or another. not an original theme, but if the video doesnt get to you you have no heart




+1 on this song.

The Pumpkins were my favorite band growing up. Machina came out around the time I was graduating from high school and starting college and, of course, the Pumpkins were "breaking up."

There was always a kind of childlike wistfulness in their songs, and there's such a sad finality in a lot of the songs on that album- coupling that with an effective end to my own childhood so to speak... just kind of resonates.


----------



## Voodoo Turkey (Jul 11, 2010)

I know this thread hasn't been used for a couple of months now but I just wanted to share these few songs with everyone as I'm feeling kinda sad at the moment.. I've been listening to these a lot over the years and i'll admit tears have been shed, each one has a very special meaning to me and i'll always consider them to be very important to me..











This last one really gets to me, the lyrics are in Spanish and it is from the viewpoint of someone who has died speaking about their lover that has been left behind.. Everytime I hear the last line of the chorus it just hits me like a sledgehammer.. roughly translates as "and now that I'm no longer with you, I will take care of you from here." Just something about that line makes me think about everyone I've lost over the years...


----------



## Joose (Jul 11, 2010)

Cold's "A Different Kind of Pain" is extremely depressing to me. Not just the lyrics, but the music itself. Most people I know that have heard it feel the same way.

For me though, I can't even listen to it unless I'm in a REALLY good mood. One of those "memories" songs, ya know?

It's a genuine song too. I've talked to Scooter many many times, and that dude really is THAT depressed and fucked up all the time.


----------



## JordanLee (Jul 11, 2010)

Definitely a lot of stuff by Jose Gonzalez... the man's music just oozes emotion. 



Also, oddly enough this classic makes me sad too:



Oh, and probably the most profound song/song that makes me feel the most to date is: 

As well as any other Bon Iver music... Justin Vernon's heart must be a black hole. 


OH, and also a lot of ballads by Chopin. But this one in particular paired with the scene in the movie. You can just feel the man's pain, and also Chopin's. 


And there's always Bach's Chaconne.. which, when performed right, makes me think of the pain JSB (and any others) must have felt when they lose their significant other. 
Here's John William's brilliant interpretation. 



God, there's too many!


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## signalgrey (Jul 12, 2010)

this song hit me like a ton of bricks when i first heard it.
its not sad per say, but it makes you realize alot of things...
its about your friends fucking you over.



its not about girls, its not whiny, its just amazing how cathartic listening to this song is for me. its like a pat on the back, "we've been there too" 

here are the lyrics:

_How many times have I noticed that our eyes hardly ever meet?
From your judgment seat I can feel the anger for my very being.
Fill me in on when you became such a big part of my life
that I should bother with all your lies designed to bring me down.
Wrong again. Don't depend on any reaction again.

I remember the icy walls that shot up from no where.
And I can see every lie that you've ever told yourself.
You bleed me dry, and I don't ask why
but I'm left with the dust.
Juda's kiss, I dismiss, thank you all for this. I am unjudged, I am..

Wait again... I'm not through with the screaming.
I contend that you've got nothing better to do...

Trade my life for a barrel of gold.
Find someone else before I get too old.
If I live my life for aesthetic gain,
will you repay me with all your shame?

I can see every light inside your brain
go on every time that I walk by for nods and whispers.
Your comfort in my suffering is no longer disturbing.
I'm lost beyond your petty stopwatch in life's real time, life's real...

Wait again... I'm not through with the screaming.
And I contend that you've got nothing better to do.

Trade my life for a barrel of gold.
Find someone else before I get too old.
If I live my life for aesthetic gain,
will you repay me with all your shame?

Don't get up...
I was only leaving the room.
When the door of your judgment swings back around again,
maybe I'll stop to watch your act,
and I'll go on my way...

I've seen quite enough of too many childish games.
I'm ashamed of every moment that I ever gave them the time of day.

All the worst of enemies
are somehow always
friends that used to be._


----------



## AliceAxe (Jul 12, 2010)

Fates Warning 'Paralells' has got to be one of the saddest albums I've ever heard , from beginning to end. One of the greatest too.




the final track probably one of the saddest


----------



## Warchest1 (Jul 12, 2010)

Off the top of my head, is definately the acoustic version of Stillborn by BLS. If you can find an mp3 download it asap, almost makes me wanna tear up when I listen to it. Love it though


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 12, 2010)

Hip Hop up in this mother.



D:


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 13, 2010)

Moonlight Sonata is the saddest song ever.


----------



## 7stringless (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd have to say NIN Hurt.........The man in black does a good job as well.


----------



## Origin (Jul 13, 2010)

Only song I've listened to that ever legitimately made me wanna kill myself. I was sad about something unrelated and it still did it


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 13, 2010)

Nevermore-The heart Collector


----------



## TheSleeper (Aug 9, 2010)

This thread needs more Pain of Salvation!


_Sisters_

_
Of Dust_


_Dedication _



And a recent discovery: _Demians - Black Over Gold_




I could list dosens of other songs by PoS, as well as Porcupine Tree, Opeth, Faith No More (Jizzlobber always gets me), Devin Townsend (oh, that voice!) and more, but it's been done, and frankly, I'm too tired to come up with something original.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 10, 2010)

Uber Mega said:


> Brad Paisley - Whiskey lullaby




I almost posted this, but I went ahead and checked to see if someone did. I figured, surely, this is quite possibly the saddest song I've ever heard. Back when it first came out, I heard it, cried, and blocked it out from my memory, avoiding it like the plague. I went to see Brad on Saturday, and that sadistic bastard played that song. I wept then, just like I do anytime I hear it.  The video for Waitin on a Woman kinda does it to me cause ol' Andy Griffith looks just like my grandfather. 

EDIT: I hadn't seen the video for Whiskey Lullaby before, and I knew that was going to be a huge mistake. That ushered in the greatest amount of sadness I've felt in a very, very long time. 

and I'll add.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 10, 2010)

this thread needs more Queen


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Threex4 (Aug 10, 2010)

Space dye vest and Dance with the devil leave me feeling wrecked.


----------



## Mexi (Aug 10, 2010)

saddest songs are probably samuel barber's adagio for strings and luciano pavarotti's rendition of _nessun dorma_


----------



## thefpb2 (Aug 10, 2010)

Necky379 said:


> "maybe in another lifetime, i can be the first the first one you meet"
> 
> NIN "hurt" is also pretty damn sad



great choice


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 10, 2010)

This piece connects with me on an emotional level that I don't understand.


----------



## Rotatous (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## ziggurat (Sep 18, 2010)

Not exactly sad, but I find it to be emotionally invigorating in an ineffable way.

intro and at around past 3:00


----------



## guitareben (Sep 18, 2010)

Not sure why it has doctor who on it XD

Or the remix 



I love both. There is something just really emotional and sad about this song . Don't know what it is, it just is.


----------



## NovaReaper (Sep 18, 2010)

- pitch shifted it for the lulz, but the transition from the melodic leads into the freeform atonal playing and how they don't resolve it gives me an empty feeling every time I hear it. ;_;

 - lol


----------



## Murmel (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## NovaReaper (Sep 18, 2010)

also this


----------



## AliceAxe (Sep 18, 2010)

Murmel said:


>





that was realy great , she's realy good.


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 18, 2010)

Albinoni's Adagio...saddest music ever. I want it played at my funeral so that people are guarenteed to cry, even if it's not over me.


----------



## gfactor (Sep 18, 2010)

tian said:


> For me it probably has to be Dream Theater's "Space Dye Vest." Something about that one riff after the piano intro part and the lyrics strikes a nerve with me.


+1, I click this thread just so I could say "Space Dye Vest" but found this on the first page


----------



## Marko (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Yen (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Marko (Sep 19, 2010)

that was my second choice actually


----------



## shredguitar7 (Sep 19, 2010)

saddest song for me would have to be John Murphy's score from the movie Sunshine, just click the link, song is called Sunshine. 

Playlist | Track Search Results:


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 20, 2010)

YouTube - JamieBlisteredEarth's Channel

dont judge me

striking a serious chord for me lately and i dont know why


----------



## Sjusovaren (Sep 20, 2010)

Something about that particular performance saddens me deeply due to the interaction between Freddie and the crowd.

Also, two other Queen songs strike pretty hard, Who Wants to Live Forever and The Show Must Go On, both amazing songs.

The Swedish band Kent have some amazing numbers too.

 in particular, but also one of their songs called Mannen I Den Vita Hatten (16 År Senare) which roughly translates to The Man In the White Hat (16 years later) which in part is about the Swedish celebration of high school graduation and that song really resonated with me since I was fucking terrified of it and how my life would turn out afterwards... Shit, I still am terrified of how my life's gonna turn out.  Amazing song either way.

And then there's Nobuo.







If you'll excuse me, I'm gonna go sulk in ze corner now.


----------



## pineappleman (Sep 20, 2010)

shredguitar7 said:


> saddest song for me would have to be John Murphy's score from the movie Sunshine, just click the link, song is called Sunshine.
> 
> Playlist | Track Search Results:



And I thought I was the only one who saw that movie!  

But seriously, every song on here pales in comparison to the pure horrifically depressing beautiful sadness of the studio version of "Undertow" by Pain of Salvation. "Disappear" by Dream Theater is a close second though.


----------



## Thaeon (Sep 21, 2010)

A few...

Moonlight Sonata






Grooveshark - Listen to Free Music Online - Internet Radio - Free MP3 Streaming


----------



## Murmel (Sep 21, 2010)

Sjusovaren said:


> The Swedish band Kent have some amazing numbers too.
> 
> in particular, but also one of their songs called Mannen I Den Vita Hatten (16 År Senare) which roughly translates to The Man In the White Hat (16 years later) which in part is about the Swedish celebration of high school graduation and that song really resonated with me since I was fucking terrified of it and how my life would turn out afterwards... Shit, I still am terrified of how my life's gonna turn out.  Amazing song either way.



I was never a fan of Kent's music, but their lyrics are pretty fucking amazing  If only more people knew Swedish and could share the awesomeness, they kinda loose their touch when you translate them.

There is one song though, that hit me like a brick in the forehead when I heard it though, especially when I saw it together with the Friends commercial. I'm sure you know which one I mean.



It literally gives me the chills through the entire song, it's so good.
Edit: I found an English translation of 'På Drift?' that was actually pretty good.
And holy crap, you can actually replace the Swedish lyrics with the English ones and it would actually work.

I guess we have no secrets anymore 
but to leave it all is just so bloody weak 
Bohemians and poets are all swine's 
and On the road is the most stupid shit 
I've ever read 
cause Heroes and Heroines stay put 
their backs against the wall 
just skin against sharp edges 
they scratch and punch and bite 
to save their lives or someone elses 
they will not get rewarded 
but they don't claim anything 
they just do it bite their tounge 
and keep their mouths shut 


Darling what we wish for most of all 
is something that will never become ours 
November is a wall of wet concrete 
feeding dreams about escaping 
just to crash and then just die 
but Heroes and Heroines stay put 
they spit hard at the wind 
and they are warming our hands 
so that we won't slip and let go 
of the love we have the right to 
They dare believe and hope for 
that someone up there sees us 
someone that rather will forgive 
than judge us 
for something that we didn't know we did

Edit2 (long post...): Just took a listen to the Friends version, and fuck, the intro almost brings me to tears.


You probably think that the loneliness is the worst
But it's never that bad when you see me (It's really hard to hear what she says at one point here... But it's pretty close.)
Please explain so that I can understand
Why you all get quiet when I come, and laugh when I go
Say why does it have to be me
Who has the back against the wall
Only skin against tough words
And has to scratch and punch and bite 
To save their lives or someone elses 
There is no reward and I don't claim anything 
Just to never be forced to shut up


----------



## Sjusovaren (Sep 21, 2010)

Kent is actually one of my favourite bands and (IMO) the best band to ever come out of Sweden, which is an opinion I've taken a lot of flak for but I couldn't care less.  They played På Drift when I saw them live and it was aaaaawesome! And yeah, translating the lyrics Jocke writes can be pretty damned tricky since he writes really weird stuff at times.


----------



## conortheshreder (Jan 9, 2011)

Opus pocus and pretty much anything of perpetual burn, also Hollow and cemetery gates by pantera


----------



## Philligan (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Double A (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## NaYoN (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## devolutionary (Jan 9, 2011)

Billy Talent's "White Sparrows". Every time, I swear...


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 9, 2011)

Maybe already posted this in here but...



One of the saddest songs ever. Along with: 



A lot of sad Japanese songs speak to me more then english ones.


----------



## Insanity (Jan 9, 2011)

YouTube - Silverchair - Emotion Sickness at Newcastle 2003

This one has always moved me alot. Infact the whole Neon Ballroom album is fantastic.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 9, 2011)

TonalArchitect said:


> Samuel Barber- Adagio for Strings
> 
> Most heartwrenching piece ever written:




Without a doubt! This one is critically acclaimed for being the saddest song ever 

EDIT -

I also find "Streamline" by System of a Down to be very, very saddening...in a "powerful sense of loss/tragedy" kind of way:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XNUIFfM9Us


----------



## indrangelion (Jan 9, 2011)

It's a score from the film "End of Evangelion". It can be heard during a scene where one of the main characters are being mutilated.


----------



## beefshoes (Jan 10, 2011)

Misery Signals "The Year Summer Ended In June" 
The lyrics are about their first singer getting in a car wreck with two of his best friends (Band mates) in his band before Misery Signals and how he wishes he could do anything to have his bros back. This song is one of the most intense Metal songs I have ever heard and one of the most heartbreaking. 
Edit* The guys in the video footage shown on the TV are the guys that died.


----------



## ColoSSuS (Jan 10, 2011)

ilikes2shred said:


> I'd have to say "All play dead" by nevermore.



Mine are Nevermore too. I'd have to say either Heart Collector or Sentient 6.

EDIT:
Mozart's Lacrymosa
or
Vivaldi's Four Season's - Summer

I'm very indecisive, and there's just so much out there...


----------



## RaceCar (Jan 10, 2011)

*Smashing Pumpkins - Soma* - this is the saddest and most powerful song by the Pumpkins it is truly amazing.
*Mozart - Moonlight Sonata - 2nd movement.*
*Dream Theater - Disappear*
*Deftones - Anniversary of an Uninteresting Event.*
*City & Colour - I'm In Delware* and *Casey's Song*
*Sarah McLachlin - Do What You Have To Do* (This actually may be in fact the saddest song of all time)
Cranberries - Where You're Gone - amazing.
*Incubus - The Warmth *moved me to tears in 2008. Even though I've heard it a thousand times since 2000, its just so powerful it made me cry in the fall of 2008. I'll never forget that. When the high vocal harmonies come belting out during the final chorus it is breathtaking.
*Stars - Sleep Tonight* (a lil bit indy, but damn)
*Sting - Fields of Gold*
*Yanni - Until the Last Moment* - The single most moving piece of instrumental music I have ever experienced.


----------



## ColoSSuS (Jan 10, 2011)

RaceCar said:


> *Smashing Pumpkins - Soma* - this is the saddest and most powerful song by the Pumpkins it is truly amazing.
> *Mozart - Moonlight Sonata - 2nd movement.*
> *Dream Theater - Disappear*
> *Deftones - Anniversary of an Uninteresting Event.*
> ...



I think you mean Beethoven?


----------



## asher (Jan 10, 2011)

The intro to The Drapery Falls. That melody is one of the most melancholy things ever.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jan 20, 2011)

this one does it for me, sad and beautiful


----------



## DLG (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## New Age Moron (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 20, 2011)

*DISCLAIMER* I accept no responsibility for anyone killing themself after listening to this piece of music.


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jan 20, 2011)

Anything from Anathema, specially this:


----------



## Malkav (Jan 21, 2011)

Bumblefoot - Dash (Acoustic Version)

This song destroyed me when I first heard it, the girl I had been with for the last 3 years broke up with me and this song was like pouring salt on the wound countless times over and yet somehow it also gave me hope...

It gets really intense at the end...


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 21, 2011)

This was my wake-up ring tone the day my dog was put to sleep because of cancer...
Took me over a year until I was ready to hear that song again.
Still makes me sad but not in a painful way anymore.


----------



## Waelstrum (Jan 21, 2011)

Not so much any more, but at the time The Sacrifice - Symphony X
A little advice: When you decide (during the party at the end of your final year of school) to finally pluck up the courage to tell your friend that you were secretly infatuated with her, only to be interrupted by her running off to the next room to fuck some random she just picked up, when you start listening to your ipod to cover up the sound of them from the next room, if shuffle puts up a love song, skip it.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 21, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> Not so much any more, but at the time The Sacrifice - Symphony X
> A little advice: When you decide (during the party at the end of your final year of school) to finally pluck up the courage to tell your friend that you were secretly infatuated with her, only to be interrupted by her running off to the next room to fuck some random she just picked up, when you start listening to your ipod to cover up the sound of them from the next room, if shuffle puts up a love song, skip it.












Gets my vote.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 21, 2011)

Despite my severe dislike of Dimebag, Pantera AND Zakk Wylde, this still kinda touches me.


Or Reverend...


----------



## IbanezJ2GA (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8mlc9zv5Ho


----------



## groph (Jan 21, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> *DISCLAIMER* I accept no responsibility for anyone killing themself after listening to this piece of music.



Wow, I didn't really find that sad at all, it was just beautiful. The piano sort of put the whole thing in a "sad" direction but before that came in, I was just picturing this desert landscape being surveyed by the steely gray eyes of some Persian general or something before some massive battle.


----------



## groph (Jan 21, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> Not so much any more, but at the time The Sacrifice - Symphony X
> A little advice: When you decide (during the party at the end of your final year of school) to finally pluck up the courage to tell your friend that you were secretly infatuated with her, only to be interrupted by her running off to the next room to fuck some random she just picked up, when you start listening to your ipod to cover up the sound of them from the next room, if shuffle puts up a love song, skip it.



Wasn't in that exact situation, but something similar is why I can't listen to this. I HAD to hit pause after the first piano note came up after opening this in Youtube.



Your situation sounds much, much much much worse. Fuckin friend zone eh?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWXCHA8H9tY This is my high school angst song. It's still awesome though.


----------



## mithologian (Jan 21, 2011)

Only 3:35-5:35. I dont know why, it makes me feel so sad yet gives me goosebumos when i hear it.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Jan 22, 2011)

CRUSHINGLY sad. Steven Wilson is a genius.


Also good for a nice melancholic romp is his work with Blackfield:


----------



## harkonnen8 (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jan 23, 2011)

It's about the 19 year old guitarist from the singers previous band who died along with another members of the band. They were hit by a drunk driver on tour. The irony being that he was a devout straight edge. Trash on that if you want, I know people hate the straightedge thing, but he died so early in his music career and his life. He was forced to leave his family, fans, and all of his musical aspirations, and for what?


----------



## ry_z (Jan 23, 2011)

The ending of &#27875;&#12534;&#21407; gets me every time. 

And I can't post it here because it's 74 minutes long, but the Mono & World's End Girlfriend collaboration _Palmless Prayer/Mass Murder Refrain_ is just *crushingly* sad.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jan 23, 2011)

The closing riff in Pantera's Floods strikes a chord with me. It's peculiar because it doesn't sound inherently sad in itself (no b3ds or anything) but the way it's played... just absolutely beautiful.


----------



## conorreich (Jan 23, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Gets my vote.



wow amazing....


My vote is for johnny cashs cover of hurt.

Shiola by Murder by Death is pretty depressing too.


----------



## what is this monstrosity (Jan 24, 2011)

rite of strings reverb and your guts are like mine by set fire to flames and symmetrical arizona allways strike a meloncoly chord with me, you never know by immortal technique, regina specektor's cover of chelsea hotel, miss misery and twilight by elliot smith, sleep is a curse by maundilin of the well, and no children by the mountain goats to name just a few


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jan 24, 2011)

LamaSabachthani said:


> The closing riff in Pantera's Floods strikes a chord with me. It's peculiar because it doesn't sound inherently sad in itself (no b3ds or anything) but the way it's played... just absolutely beautiful.


 
i feel the exact same way about that part of the song! that part struck a sad note in me long before dimebag was killed but now its even worse since he's gone and also since they showed clip(s) of him playing that on the "thats the fun i have" DVD. good thing on the album the very next song is super badass so it pulls you out of the sad stupor "floods" leave you in.

---------

here's my most recent one. different songs cause varying degrees of sorrow in me at various times in my life. for whatever reason, this song had me absolutely balling one night last week. only a few songs have done that to me EVER, and the few that have didnt do it nearly this bad. i thought i was losing my fucking mind while it was happening but i woke up just fine the next day. anyways, here it is.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Jan 24, 2011)

down in a hole, by alice and chains


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 24, 2011)

What do you guys think of this? Might be a bit out there, but it certainly makes me feel funny things.


----------



## Duelbart (Jan 24, 2011)

Instrumentally it isn't really depressing but those lyrics carry such a heavy sad emotional load it always gets me

edit:


this too



and this


this too, even though it's less about sadness it gets me into this mood every time


----------



## FretWizard88 (Feb 13, 2011)

This song for some reasons brings tears to my eyes every time I listen to it. It is beautiful.


----------



## -42- (Feb 13, 2011)

Jar of Flies. That entire album just sets off something.


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 13, 2011)

My wife's cousin asked me to accompany her on this at her father's funeral. First time I've played in public in 10 years and I had to learn the song in 4 hours. I couldn't even play through the song with the actual artist because it was just too damn sad. I had to more or less sight-read from a chords list I found on the internet and try and come up with stuff to keep her going when she choked up while singing it. Saddest.song.ever.


----------



## misingonestring (Feb 13, 2011)

Some may not agree but this is pretty sad.


----------



## Seanpat76 (Feb 13, 2011)

A few songs out there can put a lump in my throat.

Life of Agony - This Time
Pantera -Hollow
Biohazard-Loss
Megadeth - Et Tout Le Monde
Harry Chapin - Cats in the Cradle
Eric Clapton- Tears in Heaven

wow I could keep going....


----------



## krypter (Feb 14, 2011)

Ocean Machine (DT) - Death of Music
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjZkKk1qquk


Type O Negative - Green Man or I can't Lose You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ug1JjgN9Y4




Gary Hoey - Fade to Blue (god i love that song)
can't find a vid of it.


----------



## Seventary (Feb 14, 2011)

Radiohead - Street spirit


----------



## asphyx123 (Feb 14, 2011)

For me there is no such thing like a saddest song. Of course there is a certain aspect to it because it has a sad melody or sad lyrics. But what it makes it ultimately sad to me is because it brings back memories to my mind of people and good times that have passed or that I miss.

For me 2 of those songs are:

Insomnium - Lay of autumn

Within Temptation - Memories


----------



## ItWillDo (Feb 14, 2011)

These are the two songs that always get me. Always. Pretty shocked that noone seems to know them: 


This one is a bit like "The Year Summer Ended In June" by Misery Signals; both in sounds and context:


And this one is just a classic:


----------



## simulclass83 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## fps (Apr 17, 2011)

First two that came to mind were
Tear In Heaven
Nutshell

One is desperately moving because it has a father trying to reassure himself that even though he worries his son wouldn't recognise him if they met in the afterlife, crushing in itself, there would be a kind of peace in their reconciliation, possibly no regret, or remorse, precisely because they wouldn't recognise each other and there could be no recrimination, just peace.

The other is the sound of hopelessness, despair, and it's a track with a single rotating chord cycle, not especially composed, no time wondering what note goes where to what effect, except in that gorgeous restrainted/ emotionally screaming cantrell solo, just a progression and a singer in the utter depths of a quandry, I never felt like there was any solution to the kind of pain that was coming off him in that song, if it wasn't about his private life or misdirection in life, it could just as easily be about something else, he sounds totally lost.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## ahull123 (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcv02jwYzaU Steve Morse..... 4 minutes to live


----------



## Jakke (Apr 17, 2011)

Tears In Heaven is very sad, also Johnny Boy by Gary More, gets me every time


----------



## Zenerith (Apr 17, 2011)

ahull123 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcv02jwYzaU Steve Morse..... 4 minutes to live



I hadn's heard of this song before, it's awesome! Wish youtube had an auto-replay button


----------



## ahull123 (Apr 17, 2011)

YouTube - joe satriani the forgotten pt-2 Joe satriani.... The forgotten pt2


----------



## klami (Jun 24, 2011)

Small bump for a good thread


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, this as well:


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 24, 2011)

I've mentioned this before, but the Adagio of Bruckner's 7th:


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 24, 2011)

TMV - Televators (has a huge sentimental factor for me)
Down - Lies
Marilyn Manson - Dissassociative


----------



## MatthewK (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 24, 2011)

...


----------



## Demonbrn (Jun 24, 2011)

Ohne Dich - Rammstein (reminds me of my grandfather) Even though it's a about a love hate relationship, the song just sounds sad and hits a nerve with me. 

Also Wings for Marie & 10,000 days by Tool, those lyricaly hit close to home with me.



Wings for Marie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHIiQbTizPg
10,000 days
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-HRa06KVA4


----------



## Dvaienat (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## mithologian (Jun 24, 2011)

The first time I heard the part at 4:40, I dont know what took over. To this day It still makes me feel an ovewhelming sadness.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 24, 2011)

Especially in Donnie Darko, the way they did it, the way they showed his death and its effect, I will admit I shed more than a few tears, that movie really touched me, and so does this song.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 25, 2011)

Alright, I only saw one mention of Sonata Arctica this whole thread, I have to interject. Personally, I think Tony Kakko is one of the most stunning ballad writers out there. This one always gets to me....



Also, the story this song tells is really something special and heart-wrenching.



Otherwise, I would certainly throw in Novembre's "Aquamarine."



And now to end with a classic....


----------



## CD1221 (Jun 25, 2011)

one of these, varies day by day:








yeah, I have a thing for Kate. Have since I was 4, when I used to stop playing to sit with my nose to the TV when the clip to wuthering heights came on (the red dress version).


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## jon66 (Jun 25, 2011)

Jstring said:


> Especially in Donnie Darko, the way they did it, the way they showed his death and its effect, I will admit I shed more than a few tears, that movie really touched me, and so does this song.




Ya as soon as I seen this thread, I thought of this song right away. So moving...


----------



## hereticemir (Jun 25, 2011)

http://youtu.be/S1_xDytEB1Q

this is a sad song


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jun 26, 2011)

Something in the way by Nirvana chokes me up every time...My friend David died two years ago and they held a sort of memorial thing at my school. His parents and girlfriend put together a slide show and that song was playing over it...that song kills me...


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 26, 2011)

The bits where it has a big build up and Chris is singing really passionately get me every time. So sad.

Skip to :57 for start of sadness


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jun 26, 2011)

edit: double post sorry


----------



## MatthewK (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Waelstrum (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Andromalia (Jun 26, 2011)

Judas Priest - Beyond the realms of death. With the best heavy metal solo of all time to boot, in my opinion.


----------



## John Strieder (Jun 22, 2012)

saddest music ever written?


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## canuck brian (Jun 22, 2012)

This song always just tugs at me.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## brector (Jun 22, 2012)

My girlfriend and I of almost 5 year broke up months ago. She said this reminded her of me/us. I can't listen to it without tearing up. I tried to learn it on guitar (got most of it down right away) but it hurts too much to play

-Brian


----------



## Volteau (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Sebastian (Jun 22, 2012)

brector said:


> My girlfriend and I of almost 5 year broke up months ago. She said this reminded her of me/us. I can't listen to it without tearing up. I tried to learn it on guitar (got most of it down right away) but it hurts too much to play
> 
> -Brian




Fixed the link for you


----------



## wespaul (Jun 22, 2012)

Whenever a discussion like this comes up, I've had the same answer since I got this album back in 1997. I'm not a huge fan of doom metal, but I always had a soft spot in my heart for Solitude Aeturnus. The opening lyrics still get me, to this day:

_"_"Leave me now my weary soul
Like the rain of sorrow falls
Through the cracks of crumbling stone
Deep within my walls"



I also love that simple harmony at the end (7:18).


----------



## DLG (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## nickgray (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## matt397 (Jun 22, 2012)

brector said:


> My girlfriend and I of almost 5 year broke up months ago. She said this reminded her of me/us. I can't listen to it without tearing up. I tried to learn it on guitar (got most of it down right away) but it hurts too much to play
> 
> -Brian




Did you see the movie ? Cried like a bitch through that movie lol


----------



## chinnybob (Jun 22, 2012)

Shinji Ikari by Fightstar, Al's vocals are perfect and the outro gets me every time!


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Jun 23, 2012)

Ain't Afraid to Die by Dir en grey, it's a very beautiful song. I remember listening to it once whilst looking out into my garden and as the final section came in after the chorus it began to gently snow, it's the closest I've come to crying at a song.


----------



## Koop (Jun 23, 2012)

Part of what made the mist so depressing/sad is because of this song at the end. so god damn melancholic.


----------



## Duelbart (Jun 23, 2012)

Not downright sad, but so desperate and melancholic that it gets me every time.

"And if my heart just stops, I want to know if a curtain drops"


----------



## Genome (Jun 23, 2012)

The middle section to this from 4:36. I love the solo though, especially that Gilmour bend at 5:30


----------



## Djent (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## brutalslam (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## espman (Jun 23, 2012)

Pulmonary Archery by Alexisonfire
No idea why, but it just gets me


----------



## mcleanab (Jun 23, 2012)

Queen:



Eva Cassidy:



I was doing a show with a guy from Romania that was a big Sting fan... as a warm up, I started playing acoustic and singing in this huge stair case that spanned about 4 stories and had some of the most awesome natural reverb... over the course of the week, cast members would join me and we did a ton of cover tunes from Sting/Police, Melissa Etheridge, Don Henley, Marilyn Manson, U2, etc... at the closing night party, I played this Eva Cassidy version... upon hearing the first lines of the first verse, the Romanian guy leaned over and held himself up on a railing and said in a thick Romanian accent, "I think I'm going to cry..."


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jun 25, 2012)

Luther Vandross - To Dance With My Father

and

Faith Hill - There You'll Be.

Always strike a nerve for me.


----------



## DiegusMaximus32 (Jun 25, 2012)

Triple-J said:


> "A dying god coming into human flesh" by Celtic Frost: It begins in a very morose tone but builds up it's strength which perfectly fits its theme of death(grief) and rebirth(hope) .



Big +1 to this song. So intense. 

I'd say For My Father by Andy McKee (posted below). So melancholy and beautiful.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Ambit (Jun 25, 2012)

Three saddest songs for me....

Stop Swimming - Porcupine Tree - Possibly the saddest song ever written, perfectly done.

Time Flies - Porcupine Tree - Listened to this 100000x during high school with my best friends, makes me miss those days.

Collapse the Light into the Earth - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Ambit (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh and i forgot..

NIN - Right Where it Belongs


----------



## slumber_party (Jun 25, 2012)

Duelbart said:


> Not downright sad, but so desperate and melancholic that it gets me every time.
> 
> "And if my heart just stops, I want to know if a curtain drops"




Anything by this band. One of my favourites.

Also got me through an awful breakup at one point.


----------



## brector (Jun 27, 2012)

matt397 said:


> Did you see the movie ? Cried like a bitch through that movie lol



No, and I don't think I ever could for that same reason lol The song is hard enough

-Brian


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 27, 2012)

Stevie Ray Vaughan - The Sky is Crying. That is my go-to song when I'm really depressed because it's usually enough to send me over the edge and bawl. Then I feel a lot better.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jun 28, 2012)

Makes me feel so sad, every time.


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Jun 28, 2012)

Endless list of songs by Porcupine Tree; they're that good at it.


----------



## Big Muff Pi (Jun 28, 2012)

Not the saddest ever, but the first that came to mind. Not necessarily because of the song itself, but also its associations in my mind.

I first heard this song while reading about Soyuz 1. Long story short: the mission was doomed from the start, being launched in a rush to meet the deadline set out by Soviet higher-ups. Pretty much everyone involved knew that the commander, Vladimir Komarov, was not coming back to earth alive. He refused to back out, however, as he knew that Yuri Gagarin (first man in space, and a friend of his) was the back up commander, and would have to fly in his place. 

As I listened to the intro, I imagined Komarov floating through space, looking down at the earth and all his friends and family for what he knew was the last time.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 28, 2012)

Big Muff Pi said:


> Not the saddest ever, but the first that came to mind. Not necessarily because of the song itself, but also its associations in my mind.
> 
> I first heard this song while reading about Soyuz 1. Long story short: the mission was doomed from the start, being launched in a rush to meet the deadline set out by Soviet higher-ups. Pretty much everyone involved knew that the commander, Vladimir Komarov, was not coming back to earth alive. He refused to back out, however, as he knew that Yuri Gagarin (first man in space, and a friend of his) was the back up commander, and would have to fly in his place.
> 
> As I listened to the intro, I imagined Komarov floating through space, looking down at the earth and all his friends and family for what he knew was the last time.




Wow.. Don't know the actual lyrics to that song, but the song title fits that story perfectly.


----------



## PettyThief (Jun 28, 2012)

Big Muff Pi said:


> Not the saddest ever, but the first that came to mind. Not necessarily because of the song itself, but also its associations in my mind.
> 
> I first heard this song while reading about Soyuz 1. Long story short: the mission was doomed from the start, being launched in a rush to meet the deadline set out by Soviet higher-ups. Pretty much everyone involved knew that the commander, Vladimir Komarov, was not coming back to earth alive. He refused to back out, however, as he knew that Yuri Gagarin (first man in space, and a friend of his) was the back up commander, and would have to fly in his place.
> 
> As I listened to the intro, I imagined Komarov floating through space, looking down at the earth and all his friends and family for what he knew was the last time.




Any of Varg's prison releases are sad and daunting as hell. Every time I listen to those tracks I get the chills.

Anyway, one of the songs that gets me everytime is "Last Drop Falls" from Sonata Arctica... throw in Charolette Wessels from Delain and man, that's some sad stuff.


----------



## Korbain (Jun 28, 2012)

Ohhh sooooooo many, i'll list a few or i'll be here all night lol 

NIN - Perfect drug, home, reptile, the downward spiral (song), a warm place, something i can never have, somewhat damaged, ripe (with decay)

Type O negative - World coming down (song), creepy green light, everything dies, love you to death, die with me, anesthesia, can't lose you, september sun

Nirvana - Where did you sleep last night? (mtv unplugged), something in the way

Alice In Chains - everything by them lol 

Slipknot - Diluted, scissors, prosthetics, IOWA (song), skin ticket, prelude 3.0, circles, danger keep away


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 28, 2012)

Someone probably posted it already but Adagio by Samuel Barber.


----------



## musicaldeath (Jun 29, 2012)

Poles Apart - Pink Floyd, also Hear You Me by Jimmy Eat World. I used to skip that song when I listened to that album it was so depressing.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 29, 2012)

Korbain said:


> Alice In Chains - everything by them lol






I'd say that Nutshell is particularly sad though.


----------



## OfensywnyRondel (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## I Voyager (Jun 29, 2012)

Korbain said:


> Slipknot - Diluted, scissors, prosthetics, IOWA (song), skin ticket, prelude 3.0, circles, danger keep away



And you DON'T include Vermillion Pt. 2?!


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX (Jun 29, 2012)

Hate Eternal - Tombeau (Le Tombeau de la Fureur et des Flammes) - YouTube

It has got to be this one for me. Hate Eternal's 'Tombeau', there is so much emotion in this song and the extended guitar solo really makes you feel things about Erik Rutan's friend passing away ie lyrical content and pure musical emotion.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jun 29, 2012)

The ending to this song is the most emotional piece of music I've heard from any hardcore or metal artist


----------



## bob123 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## pattonfreak1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Cannot listen to this while drinking... I cry like a newborn if I do.


----------



## Korbain (Jul 1, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> And you DON'T include Vermillion Pt. 2?!



it's good, i prefer heavier version though lol They're obviously totally different takes on it, but i love it when corey really gets into it after the 2nd chorus on pt.1 lol


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## I Voyager (Jul 1, 2012)

Korbain said:


> it's good, i prefer heavier version though lol They're obviously totally different takes on it, but i love it when corey really gets into it after the 2nd chorus on pt.1 lol



It's probably their saddest song, though. Along with Snuff.


----------



## -JeKo- (Jul 1, 2012)

The theme song from Forrest Gump, at least some parts in it.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 1, 2012)

Gilbert O'Sullivans 'Alone again (naturally)' comes to my mind in an instant.
Both the music and the lyrics make me want to cry. Such a beautiful song.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Dunloper (Jul 2, 2012)

OfensywnyRondel said:


>




YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 6, 2012)

also this:


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Jul 6, 2012)

One word.




*
MARIOTTIDE.*


----------



## CannibalKiller (Jul 7, 2012)

Pantera- Suicide Note pt. 1
Tesseract- Concealing Fate
Slipknot- Snuff, Danger Keep Away
Cradle of Filth-Thank God For the Suffering<3


----------



## Lankles (Jul 7, 2012)

Normally I wouldn't quote a 3 year old post, but ...



TonalArchitect said:


> Samuel Barber- Adagio for Strings
> 
> Most heartwrenching piece ever written:


----------



## Piinball (Jul 9, 2012)

Ran a search and no one seems to have listed the song Rapture by Hurt. Saddens me to the point of being sick; extremely artistic group of fellows too. Worth checking out!


----------



## Terminus1993 (Jul 9, 2012)

DjentDjentlalala said:


> One word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Sep 8, 2012)

#!


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 9, 2012)

Gives me chills every time.


Just brilliant.


And this...well if any song could make me cry this would be it.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 9, 2012)

The title of this song alone makes me emotional.


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 9, 2012)

This song.....my god this song hits me so hard. Especially at around the 3:50 mark.

EDIT: Actually its the 3:33 mark.


----------



## kevdes93 (Sep 9, 2012)

i didnt read the whole thread.. i really hope somewhere in there sombody mentioned the antlers' hospice album. a concept album about a man who falls in love with a dying cancer patient in the hospice unit of a hospital.





only songs that have ever made me cry.


----------



## fps (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## fps (Sep 10, 2012)

Captures a moment when the spirit breaks. As Bane might put it.


----------



## BTD_Austin (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## jehu12141987 (Mar 11, 2013)

Tim McGraw's "Don't Take the Girl".


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 11, 2013)

tracy chapman far.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Mar 11, 2013)

Please say someone mentioned Johnny Cash's rendition of "Hurt". Of course, you don't get the full effect without the video.


----------



## ridner (Mar 11, 2013)

Johnny Cash's cover of "Hurt" by Nine Inch Nails

/thread


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Mar 11, 2013)

Beautiful, i always shed a tear.


----------



## TIBrent (Mar 11, 2013)

As a parent with not one but two girls (especially with one who is at the age where I am starting to realize it won't always be Disney princess' & piggy back rides much longer), I have to throw a song into the mix. It's one I heard on the radio awhile back driving home from dinner & it brought a tear to my eyes, just thinking how fast time flies & realizing there is no going back...in fact I can't even listen to the damn thing without getting a little choked up to this day, but anyhow,
Steven Curtis Chapman - Dance with Cinderella

I know this song won't apply to everyone, but maybe those with kids, especially little girls may feel it.


----------



## Insightibanez (Mar 11, 2013)

Entombed By The Deftones


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Mar 12, 2013)

Every time.


----------



## Koop (Mar 12, 2013)

I love this song so damn much. It brings me sadness, but also happiness.

The part around 4:00 when those chords start playing louder gives me chils.


----------



## Polythoral (Mar 12, 2013)

I hope Keaton Henson has been mentioned a time or two at least...





Also this Frank Turner song, especially in live performances... 



also, a lot of this guy/groups music is pretty depressing.


----------



## toothbrush (Mar 12, 2013)

Porcupine Tree - "I Drive The Hearse"

Meshuggah - "The Last Vigil"

Opeth - "Hope Leaves"


----------



## JamesM (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## guitarister7321 (Mar 12, 2013)

I never heard of this band before, but someone played this song this past weekend while hanging out and I found I found it very sad. I saw this thread today and thought of it.



EDIT: Also this. This song always gives me a saddening feeling inside. Gotta love The Safety Fire


----------



## Basti (Mar 12, 2013)

Apparently the saddest song ever is Billie Holiday's Gloomy Sunday. It has been the cause of many a suicide, I won't link it here and I haven't listened to the whole of it myself.

edit: as for me, I occasionally turn back to Alice in Chains if I'm really down with the blues.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 12, 2013)

I know it's instrumental but something about this song is so overwhelmingly sad to me.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 12, 2013)

Cant listen to the metallica cover either


----------



## Dommak89 (Mar 12, 2013)

CannibalKiller said:


> Just brilliant.




Nymphetamine? Are you serious? That song used to creep me out


----------



## eight_strings_bro (Mar 13, 2013)

Country music causes more suicides than any other genre of music (true story). Half of them are probably because of this particular song.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Mar 13, 2013)

bittersweet and beautiful. the idea that a man never gets over the love of is youth and confesses at the end. while it sounds corny, i can relate to the chorus.. and im sure several of you could as well


----------



## Polythoral (Mar 13, 2013)

I can't believe I forgot to link this song... RIP Beatz.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## tm20 (Mar 13, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu4wvvoA9-s
Metallica played this at Soundwave this year. my life is complete, nothing else matters


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 13, 2013)

Mad world by Garry Joules. just ... uh.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 13, 2013)

"Deceptively Devastating"


----------



## revclay (Mar 13, 2013)

Basti said:


> Apparently the saddest song ever is Billie Holiday's Gloomy Sunday. It has been the cause of many a suicide, I won't link it here and I haven't listened to the whole of it myself.
> 
> edit: as for me, I occasionally turn back to Alice in Chains if I'm really down with the blues.



You're close to being right on the Billie Holiday song. Billie Holiday recorded an English version of Gloomy Sunday, which was originally written by Rezs&#337; Seress. The first recorded version of the song by Pál Kalmár is the version that allegedly caused a number of suicides in Hungary and reportedly led to the Hungarian government banning public performances of the song.


----------



## skisgaar (Mar 13, 2013)

Cynic's "box up my bones" has a special place in my heart. It makes me want to kill myself...in a good way...It's also the only song by them that I like....

Killswitch Engage's "this is goodbye" has an air of saddness around it, more because of the tragic atmosphere and lyrics it brings to the table, and not because of the music itself. The song also has a strange air of hope around it too, but that "Hope" feels like it is unrewarded, because the song isn't sweet, it's desperate, and it's dark.
coupled with it being the last song on Howards last album...
It's special to me because of those reasons.

Another sad song which is special to me is "My Light Unseen" by Impening Doom. The riff in that song drones on, but it's also like some kind of masculine weeping. It's also a song which I heard when I was deeply struggling to hold onto my faith, which was just a hard time for me.

Others include Funeral For a Friend's "Medicated" and Rise against's "Hero of War"


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## BBird (Mar 13, 2013)

It has been mentioned already several times, but Adagio for strings by Samuel Barber.

We all know it, just we don't all know its name. When Elias fell this playing on the background, I wept and I assume so did a few others.

It is almost overused for scenes like that. Almost.


----------



## matt397 (Mar 13, 2013)

BBird said:


> It has been mentioned already several times, but Adagio for strings by Samuel Barber.
> 
> We all know it, just we don't all know its name. When Elias fell this playing on the background, I wept and I assume so did a few others.
> 
> It is almost overused for scenes like that. Almost.



Props. This definitely invokes a feeling of despair and sadness.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 20, 2013)

Just to bump a little as I remembered this song.

It is so strong. No words.


----------



## sneakyjeep (Mar 20, 2013)




----------

